# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  دراسة في التحليل الاساسي  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

لمن يريدون فهم التحليل الاساسي .بالطبع علم الاقتصاد اعمق من ذلك بكثير ولكن على الاقل وحتى نكون بالصورة بحدود معرفتنا العامة لسوق العملات والاسهم مالذي تعنيه هذه المصطلحات وكيف يمكن الاستفادة منها لاتخاذ القرار؟ 
التضخم؟ 
الكساد؟ 
القوة الشرائية للعملة؟ 
العرض والطلب ؟ 
الفائدة؟ 
النمو الاقتصادي؟ 
الدخل؟ 
طريقة ربط الاحداث الاقتصادية؟ 
تسعير الخبر؟

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

اولا ماهو مفهوم البطاله للبطاله تعريفان
التعريف الرسمي:هو الفرق بين كميه العمل المطعروضه وكميه العمل المطلوبه عند مستوي اجر معين
التعريف العلمي للبطاله :هي الحاله الت لا يستخدم فيها المجتمع استخداما كاملا او امثلا ومن ثم يكون الناتج الفعلي في هذا المجتمع اقل من الناتج الفعلي لو استخدمت تلك القوه الانتاجيه
وولبطاله بتعريفيها دالتين رياضيتين مختلفتين واعتقد انه من غير المفيد اقحامهما في الموضوع
المقياس الرسمي للبطاله = عدد العاطلين مقسوما علي قوه العمل x 100
تلك المعادله تنقسم لقسمين القسم الاول العاملون فعلا وهم من يعملون في اي وظائف كانت مؤقته او دائمه عسكريه او مدنيه 
والعاطلون وهذا المكون يتضمن كل الافراد القادرين علي العمل علي فرض انهم كلهم راغبون في العمل(احد عيوب التعريف الرسمي انه لا يراعي البطاله المقنعه )
ويحذف من القوه العامله الافراد خارج الفئه السنيه المحدده وهي تختلف من دوله لدوله حسب قوانين العمل والافراد غير القادرين علي العمل كالمرضي والافراد الذين لا يطالبون بعمل كربات البيوت رغم مقدرتهم علي العمل
اما بالنسبه لقياس البطاله علميا = قوه العمل مضروبه في الانتاجيه المتوسطه المحتمله والفجوه في تك الانتاجيه تساوي البطاله الحقيقه
انواع البطاله:
تنقسم البطاله الي بطاله سافره وبطاله مقنعه
البطاله السافره تنقسم الي:
1- بطاله اجباريه 
2-بطاله اختياريه
اولا البطاله الاجباريه وتنقسم بدورها الي عده انواع:
1-بطاله احتكاكيه :وهي وجود عماله علي درجه معينه من المهاره وراغبين في العمل ووجود عمل متوفر لهم ولكنهم لا يعرفون بوجود هذا العمل فتنشأ بطاله وقتيه الي حين وصولهم لهذا العمل او تنشأ ببطاله احتكاكيه اختياريه نتيجه عدم توافق اصحاب العمل مع العماله
2-بطاله هيكليه :اي ان العماله موجوده فعلا واصحاب العمل يبحثون عن عماله ولكن مهارات العماله لا تناسب نوع العمل المطلوب نتيجه لزياده التكنولوجيا او تغير النشاط الاقتصادي............ الخ
3 بطاله دوريه(هام):وهي البطاله المرتبطه بتقلبات النشاط الاقتصادي في الدوله حيث يقوم اصحاب الاعمال دائما بتسريح جزء من العمال اثناء حالات الركود الاقتصادي لذا يراقب المخبراء كل القرارات التي من شءنها ان تخفض الانتاج العام داخل الدوله لكي يتوقعو نشوء مثل هذه البطاله
4-بطاله موسميه :وتوجد بصفه عامه في الدول الناميه ذات الاعتماد الكبير علي النشاط الزراعي(مش مهمه)
ثانيا البطاله الاختياريه:وهي تنشأ عن عدم رغبه الافراد في العمل في ظل الاجور السائده(وجود فرص عمل ووجود افراد مؤهلين للعمل ولكن الاجور لا تناسبهم)وهذا النوع لا يدخل ضمن حساب قوه العمل في المجتمع يعني مش مهم للدرجه
البطاله المقنعه :وهي حينما يعمل الافراد بطاقه اقل من من طاقتهم الانتاجيه القصوي مثل موظفين الحكومه لدينا في الدول العربيه (مش مهمه) مما يولد نقص في الانتاج الكلي
اما عن نظريات التي تعالج علاقه البطاله بالاقتصاد البطاله وعلاقه البطاله بالتضخم

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

نكمل موضوع البطاله
النظريات التي تعاليج البطاله اقتصاديا:
1-النظريه الكلاسيكيه(نظريه فاشله وسبب حدوث ازمه الاقتصاد العالمي قبل الحرب العالميه الثانيه وهذا رأي الشخصي )ببساطه يفترض الكلاسيكيين حاله تامه من المرونه الكامله في كل من الاسعار والاجور فاذا ارتفعت الاجور انخفض معها ربح المستثمرين مما يدفعهم لتخفيض العماله او رفع الاسعار ولكنهم يفضلون تخفيض العماله عن خساره اي عدد من المشترين لسلعهم نتيجه لرفع سعرها وتخفيض العماله يوجد بطاله في سوق العمال مما يقلل القوه الشرائيه لبقيه المجتمع بالتبعيه وحين تقل تلك القوه الشرائيه تتوفر في الاسواق البضائع المنتجه بكثره ويبدأسعرها في الانخفاض هي الاخري وهنا يقوم اصحاب العمل بتخفيض قيمه الاجور بالتبعيه وتبدأ من هنا حاله الاتزان المفترض فبنخفاض الجور والاسعار يبدأ المستثمر في التفكير بزياده الانتاج وتوظيف عدد اكبر من العماله لديه وهنا تختفي البطاله عند الوصول لنقطه التوظيف الكلي لطاقه المجتمع الانتاجيه
طبعا افتراض حاله المرونه التامه في الاجور والاسعار دا فرض مش منطقي ابدا زائد ان حاله البطاله هنا تبع تعريف الكلاسيكين حاله مؤقته فقط لا غيروسوف تحل مع الوقت ويوجد داله رياضيه لايجاد الوضع الراهن في سوق ما او نحن في اي مرحله من مراحل الارجحه في البطاله في تلك الدوله ولا داعي لاقحامها ايضا في موضوعنا فنحن نتحدث عن الامور بصفه عامه  :Icon26:  :Icon26: 
2-النظريه الكينزيه:ترتب علي فتره الكساد العالمي ووجود كيه كبيره من العماله القادره علي العمل والراغبه فيه اعاده النظر في التظريه الكلاسيكيه التي تضع ميكانيكيه معينه لدوره البطاله خلال مرحله ما فمن المستحيل ان تكون كل كميه البطاله التي كانت موجوده ان ذاك هي بطاله اختياريه ومن ثم ظهرت النظريه الكينزيه ومعها تعريف ان حجم التوظف الفعلي يتحدد عن طريق الطلب الكلي الفعال وهو حجم العمل الموجود في السوق عند نقطه يحقق عندها المستثمرون الارباح المثلي لهم وهي الاكثر منطقيه وايضا من اسبابا فشل النموزج الكلاسيكي ان فرض الحد الادني للاجور من النقابات العماليه في الدول الراس ماليه لا يحقق مساله المرونه الكامله في الاسعار
الاثار الاقتصاديه للتضخم: :013:  :013: 
نتيجه لوجود ثبات نسبي في الانتاج وزياده الطلب (اي ان معدلات الانتاج مهمها زادت في خضم حالات البطاله فانها لن تزيد تلك الزياده التي تكفي كل افراد المجتمع نتيجه لتقليل عدد العماله) فان العلاقه بين البطاله والتضخم علاقه طرديه في الغالب
ثانيا تقليل موارد الدوله من الضرائب الماخوذه من العماله مما يسبب خفض الموارد الاقتصاديه لتلك الدوله 
ثالثا تقليل الانتاج المترتب علي البطاله يؤدي الي خفض صادرات تلك الدوله وبالتالي خفض الطلب علي عملتها ووالخلل في ميزانها التجاري(في حالات البطاله الطويله )

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

مفهوم التضخم ؟
يعرف التضخم بأنه الإرتفاع المتزايد في أسعار السلع الإستهلاكية. ويعد هذا التعريف من أبسط أنواع التعريفات للتضخم. حيث توجد تعريفات أخرى ولكن هذا التعريف يعد أكثر وضوحاً من وجهة نظر المستهلك، وقد يصاحب التضخم التشغيل الكامل مقابل انخفاض البطالة حيث ترتفع الأسعار كلما زادت نسبة تشغيل العاطلين عن العمل.  أسباب نشوء التضخم: 
ينشأ التضخم بفعل عوامل إقتصادية مختلفة ومن أبرز هذه الأسباب:  1-تضخم ناشئ عن التكاليف: ينشأ هذا النوع من التضخم بسبب ارتفاع التكاليف التشغيلية في الشركات الصناعية أو غير الصناعية، كمساهمة إدارات الشركات في رفع رواتب وأجور منتسبيها من العاملين ولاسيما الذين يعملون في المواقع الإنتاجية والذي يأتي بسبب مطالبة العاملين برفع الأجور.  2-تضخم ناشئ عن الطلب: ينشأ هذا النوع من التضخم عن زيادة حجم الطلب النقدي والذي يصاحبه عرض ثابت من السلع والخدمات، إذ أن ارتفاع الطلب الكلي لا تقابله زيادة في الإنتاج. مما يؤدي إلى إرتفاع الأسعار.  3-تضخم حاصل من تغييرات كلية في تركيب الطلب الكلي في الإقتصاد حتى لو كان هذا الطلب مفرطاً أو لم يكن هناك تركز اقتصادي إذ أن الأسعار تكون قابلة للإرتفاع وغير قابلة للانخفاض رغم انخفاض الطلب[3] .  4-تضخم ناشئ عن ممارسة الحصار الاقتصادي تجاه دول أخرى، تمارس من قبل قوى خارجية، كما يحصل للعراق وكوبا ولذلك ينعدم الاستيراد والتصدير في حالة الحصار الكلي مما يؤدي إلى ارتفاع معدلات التضخم وبالتالي انخفاض قيمة العملة الوطنية وارتفاع الأسعار بمعدلات غير معقولة.  الآثار الاقتصادية للتضخم:
-ارتفاع الأسعار والكتلة النقدية المتداولة: يترتب علىارتفاع معدلات التضخم ارتفاع في أسعار المواد الإستهلاكية وإنَّ أولى الفئات المتضررة بهذا الارتفاع هم أصحاب الدخول المحدودة، فضلاً عن وجود كتلة نقدية كبيرة متداولة في السوق وقد تكون هذه الكتلة محصورة بين أيدي مجموعة صغيرة لا تشكل الاّ نسبة ضئيلة جدا من السكان، مما يعكس آثاره الاقتصادية السلبية على المستويات المعاشية للسكان والاستهلاك الذي يمثل ثلثي الاقتصاد الامريكي مثلا.  2-ازدياد معدلات التضخم تؤدي إلى خفض القيمة الشرائية للنقد مما يؤدي إلى زيادة الطلب على رؤوس الأموال لتمويل المشروعات المقترحة وزيادة الطلب على رؤوس الأموال يؤدي إلى ارتفاع أسعار الفائدة.  1-الحد من الصادرات إلى الأسواق الدولية:  ان ازدياد معدلات التضخم مؤدي إلى انخفاض القدرة التنافسية للمنتجات الوطنية في الأسواق الدولية وهذا يسبب زيادة المدفوعات مقابل انخفاض الإيرادات بالتالي حصول عجز في الميزان التجاري.  2-يؤدي التضخم إلى زيادة أسعار الفائدة وتبعاً لذلك تزداد أرباح منشأات الأعمال، وتنخفض هذه الأرباح بانخفاض معدلات الفائدة، حيث يتم تمويل الموجودات بإصدار سندات مديونية. في حين لا تسري هذه الخصائص في عدد من المشروعات الصناعية في الاقتصاديات ذات التضخم المنخفض. بل يحصل ذلك في الاقتصاديات ذات المعدلات العالية للتضخم، إذ يسبب إرتفاع التضخم إرتفاع في الإيرادات ومعدلات القائدة. وهي معدلات ليست حقيقية لو تم معالجتها وإعادتها إلى الأسعار الثابتة.  (Damodaran , 1999 , p.327)  3-إجراءات الحد من التضخم: يمكن الحد من التضخم ولاسيما في الدول المتقدمة بتنفيذ اجراءات السياستين المالية والنقدية:  أ. السياسة المالية:
أولاً: تضع وزارة المالية السياسة المالية ((fiscal policy للدولة وبموجبها تتحدد مصادر الإيرادات واستخداماتها والفائض (surplus) في الموازنة (Buelget) يؤدي إلى تقليل حجم السيولة المتاحة. وبالتالي سيؤدي ذلك إلى خفض معدل التضخم.  ثانياً: قيام وزارة المالية ببيع حجم الدين العام إلى الجمهور وبالتالي سحب النقد المتوفر في السوق ويؤدي ذلك إلى الحد من عرض النقد.  ثالثاً: زيادة الضرائب على السلع الكمالية , التي تتداولها القلة من السكان من أصحاب الدخول المرتفعة.  رابعا: خفض الانفاق الحكومي: يعد الإنفاق الحكومي أحد الأسباب المؤدية إلى زيادة المتداول من النقد في السوق، وبالتالي فإن الحد من هذا الإنفاق وتقليصه سيؤدي إلى خفض النقد المتداول في الأسواق[4].  ب- السياسة النقدية: 
تتولى المصارف المركزية (البنوك المركزية) في الدول المختلفة وضع وتنفيذ السياسات النقدية باعتماد مجموعة من الأدوات الكمية والنوعية:  أولاً: الأدوات الكمية:
1. زيادة سعر إعادة الخصم: ومن النشاطات الاعتيادية التي تقوم المصارف التجارية بها: خصم الأوراق التجارية للأفراد وفي حالات أخرى تقوم بإعادة خصمها لدى البنك المركزي وفي هذه الحالة يقوم البنك المركزي برفع سعر إعادة الخصم بهدف التأثير في القدرة الإنتمائية للمصارف من أجل تقليل حجم السيولة المتداولة في السوق ويعد هذا الإجراء واحداً من الإجراءات لمكافحة التضخم.  2. دخول المصارف (البنوك المركزية) إلى الأسواق بائعة للأوراق المالية وذلك من أجل سحب جزاء من السيولة المتداولة في السوق. أو ما يسمى بدخول السوق المفتوحة.  3. زيادة نسبة الإحتياط القانوني. تحتفظ المصارف التجارية بجزء من الودائع لدى البنوك المركزية وكلما ارتفعت هذه النسبة كلما انخفضت القدرة الإنتمائية لدى المصارف. فلو كانت الودائع مثلاً (300) مليار دولار، فإن نسبة احتياطي مقدارها (25%) يعني الاحتفاظ بـ(75) مليار ولو رفع البنك المركزي هذه النسبة إلى (50%) يعني ذلك تقليل القدرة الإنتمائية للمصارف بمقدار (75) مليار دولار أي سيكون الاحتياط القانوني (150) مليار بدلاً من (75) مليار وبالتأكيد سيؤثر ذلك في السيولة المتداولة وبالتالي خفض معدلات التضخم.  ثانياً: الأدوات النوعية: أما الأدوات النوعية فإنها تتلخص بطريقة الإقناع لمدراء المصارف التجارية والمسؤولين فيها عن الإنتماء المصرفي، بسياسة الدولة الهادفة إلى خفض السيولة المتداولة في الأسواق، وهذه السياسة فعالة في الدولة النامية بشكل أكبر مما في دول أخرى.  ثالثاً: معدلات الفائدة: (Interest rates) غالباً ما تقترن معدلات الفائدة بمصادر التمويل المقترضة سواء أكانت هذه المصادر قصيرة، أم متوسطة، أم طويلة الأجل، إذ يخصص رأس المال في إطار النظرية المالية من خلال أسعار الفائدة، وتتفاوت هذه الأسعار حسب تفاوت أجال الاقتراض، فالفوائد على القروض قصيرة الأجل تكون أقل في حين تكون أسعار الفائدة على القروض طويلة الأجل مرتفعة بينما أسعار الفائدة على القروض متوسطة الأجل تكون بين السعرين[5] وتزداد أسعار الفائدة عند تزايد الطلب على رؤوس الأموال الحاصل عن الرواج الاقتصادي, وقد تتوفر فرص استثمارية تشجع المستثمرين على استغلال هذه الفرص الاستثمارية. ولتوقعات المستثمرين أثر واضح في زيادة الطلب على رؤوس الأموال، إذ تتجه توقعاتهم بأن الحالة الاقتصادية في تحسن وأن رواجا اقتصادياً سيؤدي إلى توفر فرص استثمارية متاحة أمام المستثمرين ولذلك يزداد الطلب على رؤوس الأموال وعلى شكل قروض قصيرة الأجل الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى زيادة أسعار الفائدة القصيرة الأجل بشكل يفوق أسعار الفائدة على القروض طويلة الأجل خلافاً للقاعدة التي تقول انّ أسعار الفائدة على القروض طويلة الأجل أكثر من الفوائد على القروض قصيرة الأجل، وتتأثر أسعار الفائدة بعدة عوامل يترتب على مؤثرات هذه العوامل أن يطلب المقرض (الدائن) علاوات تضاف إلى أسعار الفائدة الحقيقية ومن أبرز هذه العوامل:  1. معدل التضخم (Inflation):
تؤثر معدلات التضخم في تكاليف الإنتاج الصناعية لمنشآت الأعمال عموماً ولذلك يزداد الطلب على رأس المال لتغطية هذه التكاليف. وكما أشير إليه سابقاً فان انخفاض القوة الشرائية للنقد تسبب ازدياد الحاجة إلى التمويل. وعلى افتراض أن تقديرات إحدى منشآت الأعمال، أشارت إلى أن كلفة خط إنتاجي مقترح ضمن خطتها السنوية للسنة القادمة بلغت (10) مليون دينار، وعندما أرد تنفيذ الخط الإنتاجي تبين أن هذا المبلغ لا يكفي لتغطية تكاليف إقامة هذا الخط الإنتاجي، بل يتطلب (15) مليون دينار، هذه الزيادة ناتجة عن ازدياد معدل التضخم وانخفاض قيمة العملة الوطنية، مما أدى إلى زيادة الطلب على رأس المال وزيادة الطلب هذه، تؤدي إلى زيادة أسعار الفائدة على التمويل المقترض، إذا تأثر القرارات المالية لمنشأة الأعمال ولا يقتصر الـتأثير على أسعار الفائدة بل يؤثر التضخم في أسعار الصرف للعملة الوطنية تجاه العملات الأخرى، وتنسجم أسعار الفائدة مع معدلات التضخم. ففي المانيا كانت أسعار الفائدة أقل من نظيرتها في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ويعود السبب إلى أن معدل التضخم في ألمانيا كان أقل منه في الدولة الأخيرة.  (Weston, et.al, 1996,p774)  وكانت معدلات التضخم في دول أمريكا الجنوبية بين (10% ـ 20%) مما أدى إلى ارتفاع أسعار الفائدة في دول القارة الجنوبية قياساً بدول أخرى انخفضت فيها معدلات التضخم، وهذا ينسجم مع نظرية فشر (Fisher effect) حول الفرق بين أسعار الفائدة الرسمية في بلد وآخر ينبغي أن يعادل الفرق بين معدلات التضخم فيها (mud ura, 2000, p.232). وهذا التباين أوضح الاختلاف في عرض الأموال من جهة وادخارها من جهة أخرى، وفي معدلات الفائدة ولعدة أسباب كانت اليابان مثلاً بارزاً في تمسك الشعب الياباني في المحافظة على معدلات ادخار مرتفعة.  (Henning, et.al 1988, p.427)  وبسبب التضخم يطلب المقرضين (الدائنين) علاوة تسمى علاوة التضخم (Risk premium) تضاف إلى سعر الفائدة الحقيقي, فإذا كانت الفائدة الحقيقية الخالية من المخاطرة (Kx) فضلاً عن علاوة التضخم (IP) تصبح الفائدة المطلوبة كالآتي: K=Kx+IP  Weston & Brighan, 1993, P.130))  وقد يطلب بعض المقرضين علاوات عن السيولة والمقصود بالسيولة قدرة أي موجود للتحول إلى نقد بسرعة وبدون خسارة، وبالتالي مقياس لدرجة سيولة الأدوات الإستثمارية كالأسهم والسندات وعلاوة السيولة هي (LP) كما يطلب البعض علاوة مخاطرة ائتمانية (DRP) وعلاوة استحقاق (MRP) ولذلك تصبح معادلة الفائدة التي يطلبها المقرض هي:   K=Kx+ IP + DRP + MRP العرض والطلب: 
يزداد الطلب على اقتراض الأموال في الحالات التي يكون فيها الاقتصاد الوطني للدولة في حالة انتعاش ورواج, وذلك لتوفر فرص استثمارية للمستثمرين وباختلاف مستويات العائد والمخاطرة المتوقعين لأية فرصة استثمارية, يتم اختيارها, ويصاحب هذه الزيادة في الطلب على الأموال زيادة في أسعار الفائدة, في حين زيادة عرض الأموال يؤدي إلى انخفاض أسعار الفائدة.  . أسعار الصرف (Exchange rates)
أ. تمثل أسعار الصرف علاقة التحويل بين العملات, ويعتمد ذلك على علاقات العرض والطلب بين عملتين, ان سعر الصرف الأجنبي, هو سعر وحدة عملة مع وحدة عملة مقابلة لدولة أخرى,[6] ويعبر عنه بالعملية الوطنية كالدينار العراقي مقابل الدولار أو الدينار الأردني أو الليرة السورية أو الفرنك الفرنسي مقابل المارك الألماني، إذ يعبر سعر الصرف الأجنبي (Foreign Exchange Rate). عن كمية الوحدات من إحدى العملتين التي يتم مبادلتها بوحدة واحدة من العملة الأخرى, وهناك نوعين من أسعار الصرف وهي أسعار الصرف الثابتة (Fixed Exchange rate) وأسعار الصرف الحرة (Free Exchange Rates).  1. أسعار الصرف الثابتة: تتحدد أسعار الصرف الثابتة في ضوء بعض الأسس التي تحددها الإدارة الرسمية في الدولة لتحديد سعر الصرف الثابت ولا تتغير هذه العلاقة بين العملتين إلا ضمن هوامش محدودة جداً [7].  2. أسعار الصرف الحرة: تتغير أسعار الصرف للعملة الوطنية تجاه العملات الأخرى بناءاً على العلاقة بين العرض والطلب على العملة في سوق الصرف الأجنبي ويجري هذا التغير بشكل حر في أسعار الصرف الحرة[8] .  ب ـ العوامل المؤثرة في أسعار الصرف: 
وتتأثر أسعار الصرف بعدة عوامل ومن أبرزها:   1. ارتفاع معدلات الصرف للعملات الأجنبية الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى انخفاض قيمة العملة الوطنية تجاه هذه العملات.  2. تراجع الصادرات أو انخفاض أسعارها يؤثر على حجم التدفقات النقدية الداخلة إلى البلد[9].  3. الحروب والكوارث الطبيعية المؤثرة في الاقتصاديات الوطنية للدول إذ يؤثر ذلك في اختلال قوة الاقتصاد الوطني الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى انخفاض قيمة العملة الوطنية تجاه العملات الأخرى.  4. معدل التضخم: يؤدي ارتفاع معدل التضخم في الاقتصاديات الوطنية إلى انخفاض قيمة العملة الوطنية تجاه العملات الأخرى، وبذلك يتأثر سعر الصرف مما يؤدي إلى زيادة عدد الوحدات من العملة الوطنية التي يتم تبادلها بوحدة واحدة من عملة أجنبية مقابلة لها.  5. الديون الخارجية وخدمة الديون: تعد المديونية الخارجية واحد من الاعباء التي تثقل كاهل الاقتصاد الوطني فضلاً عن خدمة المديونية المتمثلة بإقساط الفوائد السنوية وقد تلجأ بعض الدول إلى جدولة ديونها مع الدائنين مقابل فوائد عالية, الأمر الذي يجعل هذه الدول تسدد الفوائد لا الأقساط الأصلية وهذا يعني اختلال العملة الوطنية تجاه العملات الأخرى.  6. أسعار الفائدة: تؤثر أسعار الفائدة في أسعار الصرف بشكل غير مباشر, فانخفاض أسعار الفائدة مع توفر فرص استثمارية, يؤدي إلى زيادة الطلب على رؤوس الأموال بهدف استثمارها, ويتحقق الاستثمار وينشط الإقتصاد الوطني ويتضاعف الاستثمار لتحقيق متانة الاقتصاد الوطني, مما يؤدي إلى تحسن قيمة العملة الوطنية تجاه العملات الأخرى. في حين يؤدي ارتفاع أسعار الفائدة إلى تجنب الاتجاه نحو الاقتراض من قبل المستثمرين وينتج عن ذلك انحسار الاستثمار وينخفض النمو الاقتصادي مما يؤدي إلى نتائج عكسية تقلل من متانة الاقتصاد الوطني وينعكس ذلك على قيمة العملة الوطنية تجاه العملات الأخرى.  اهم الحلول والاستنتاجات للتحكم بمشكلة التضخم؟ 1. ارتفاع أو انخفاض معدل التضخم سيؤدي إلى ارتفاع معدلات أسعار الفائدة.  2. ارتفاع أسعار الفائدة تقلل من إقبال المستثمرين ورجال الأعمال على الافتراض, في حين انخفاضها يشجع على الافتراض والاستثمار, مما ينعكس على مضاعفة الاستثمار ومتابعة الاقتصاد الوطني وتحسن قيمة العملة الوطنية.  3. تأثر سعر الصرف بمعدلات التضخم, حيث يؤدي ارتفاع التضخم إلى انخفاض قيمة العملة الوطنية وتبعاً لذلك يتغير سعر الصرف.  هذا البحث منقول من الموقع التالي: http://www.ahlulbaitonline.com/karba...al/1/athar.htm
جزا الله كاتبه خير جزاء............  مايهمني بالموضوع بتفاصيله هي النتائج 3 الموضحة حول تأثيرات التضخم وهذه النتائج من خلالها سنقوم بربط البيانات الاقتصادية الاخرى بالتضخم والنمو الاقتصادي.. والمقالة بشكل عام فيها توضيح كبير لمصطلحات هامة جدا توضحها التقارير الصادرة حول المؤشرات الاقتصادية والكلمات باللون الازرق ستوضح شرح المؤشرات الاقتصادية لاحقا وترابطها مع موضوع التضخم وسنحاول ان نناقش المؤشرات من نفس الناحية ونفسر البحث __________________

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

سيكون لنا تفسير لهذه الفقرة فالدخل وزيادته تؤدي الى زيادة الاستهلاك فارتفاع في الاسعار نتيجة الطلب وهو مؤشر هام يقيس صحة الاقتصاد ايضا......
ويعتبر التضخم بالاجور من الد اعداء الفيدرالي الامريكي فالارتفاع في معدلات الاجور تعطي انطباعا قويا لزيادة التضخم وبالتالي رفع سعر الفائدة فزيادة التدفق الرأس المالي فالتأثير برفع سعرصرف العملة. 
ان اهم مؤشرات الدخل هي :مؤشر تكلفة التوظيف Employment Cost Index
معدل دخل الموظف بالساعة Average Hourly Earning
الرواتب غير الزراعية Non Farm Payrol]
وهو الاهم بينها على الاطلاق

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

-تضخم ناشئ عن الطلب: ينشأ هذا النوع من التضخم عن زيادة حجم الطلب النقدي والذي يصاحبه عرض ثابت من السلع والخدمات، إذ أن ارتفاع الطلب الكلي لا تقابله زيادة في الإنتاج. مما يؤدي إلى إرتفاع الأسعار
ان عدم التمكن دولة ما من مواكبة الطلب للسلع وفي ضوء ضعف في الانتاج يؤدي الى ارتفاع اسعارها...........وبالتالي حصول التضخم.
ان اهم مؤشرات الطلب المحركة للتضخم مايلي:  مخزونات الأعمال Business Inventories   ان زيادة المخزون اجمالا يعني ارتفاع المعروض فإنخفاض التضخم فخفض سعر الفائدة فالتأثير سلبا في سعر صرف العملة. مبيعات التجزئة Retail Sales 
مصروفات قطاع الإنشاءات Construction Expenditures 
مبيعات المنازل Home Sales
مبيعات السيارات و الشاحنات Car and Trucks Sales
Auto Sales   من دون توضيح تفصيلي لهذه التقارير فقد سبق وتم شرحها............. ولكن المهم بالموضوع بان زيادة المبيعات تعني زيادة الاستهلاك الذي ينبه لقوة الاقتصاد .......وبنفس الوقت فان زيادة المبيعات والمصروفات الانشائية والعقارية والصناعية يؤدي الى زيادة الاستهلاك كما اسلفنا بالتالي زيادة الطلب ............وزيادة الطلب تعني زيادة الاسعار نتيجة لذلك فحصول تضخم وبالتالي تنبيه لرفع محتمل لاسعار الفائدة فزيادة التدفق الرأس المالي فالتأثير برفع سعرصرف العملة.
وهنا خلاصة الامر...........بالتركيز على مؤشرات الطلب

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

[6. أسعار الفائدة: تؤثر أسعار الفائدة في أسعار الصرف بشكل غير مباشر, فانخفاض أسعار الفائدة مع توفر فرص استثمارية, يؤدي إلى زيادة الطلب على رؤوس الأموال بهدف استثمارها, ويتحقق الاستثمار وينشط الإقتصاد الوطني ويتضاعف الاستثمار لتحقيق متانة الاقتصاد الوطني, مما يؤدي إلى تحسن قيمة العملة الوطنية تجاه العملات الأخرى. في حين يؤدي ارتفاع أسعار الفائدة إلى تجنب الاتجاه نحو الاقتراض من قبل المستثمرين وينتج عن ذلك انحسار الاستثمار وينخفض النمو الاقتصادي مما يؤدي إلى نتائج عكسية تقلل من متانة الاقتصاد الوطني وينعكس ذلك على قيمة العملة الوطنية تجاه العملات الأخرى.    تفسيرا للموضوع اعلاه............ فانه يتبين لنا ان رفع معدلات الفائدة ينعكس سلبيا على الوضع الاقتصادي ويؤثر عليه بشكل يحد من الاستثمارات نتيجة لانخفاض الاقبال على الاقتراض.............
هناك مؤشرات هامة جدا تقيس قوة الاقتصاد ومدى صلابته وتعطي نظرة هامة بان الاقتصاد اما قد تضرر بسبب الرفوعات في معدلات الفائدة او انها لم تؤثر ممايعطي لاصحاب القرار اطمئنانا بان من الممكن رفع نسب الفائدة من دون القلق على الاقتصاد.  اهم تلك المؤشرات التي تقيس قوة الاقتصاد ونموه :  Gross Domestic Product GDP إجمالي الناتج المحلي
Employment and Unemployment Rate معدلات التوظيف و البطالة 
Non Farm Payroll الاجور غير الزراعية
مؤشر ISM الصناعي يقابلها PMI بالنسبة لأوروبا و اليابان و بريطانيا 
مؤشر فيلادلفيا الصناعي
مؤشر شيكاجو الصناعي   وهي مؤشرات اجمالا تفسر وبصورة كبيرة المقدرة التصنيعية وايضا الحالة العامة للاقتصاد وتعطي انطباع بعدم التأثر بسبب رفوعات نسب الفائدة على الاقتصاد. Industrial Production & Capacity Utilization الإنتاج الصناعي واستخدام القدرة
Durable Goods Orders السلع المعمرةفالإنفاق المتزايد على السلع الإستثمارية يهيء الى طاقة عظيمة من الإنتاج في البلاد ويخفض الفرص للتضخم. ويعطي انطباع قوي بان لاداعي برفوعات لمعدلات الفائدة او العكس صحيح فاالمؤشرات الدالة على ضعف الاقتصاد معناه بان هناك ضغوطات على العملة بعدم رفع معدلات الفائدة حتى لايزداد الوضع تدهورا.......بالعكس قد نصل الى مرحلة تخفيض ايضا

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

تكلمنا عن ان التضخم قد ينتج بسبب : 
ارتفاع التكاليف والاجور.........................الدخل يحرك التضخم
الطلب الكبير ............................الطلب يحرك التضخم 
وشرحنا المؤشرات الدالة عليها,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
ثم تكلمنا عن تأثير التضخم على النمو الاقتصادي والمؤشرات المتعلقة فيها وكيفية تفسيرها..............النمو يحرك التضخم. 
والان سنتكلم عن مؤشرات قياس التضخم عمومابمعنى ان ..........................الاسعار تؤثر على التضخم.  ومايهمنا بهذا الموضوع مقتبس من الفقرة التالية كتوضيح :   الآثار الاقتصادية للتضخم:
-ارتفاع الأسعار والكتلة النقدية المتداولة: يترتب علىارتفاع معدلات التضخم ارتفاع في أسعار المواد الإستهلاكية وإنَّ أولى الفئات المتضررة بهذا الارتفاع هم أصحاب الدخول المحدودة، فضلاً عن وجود كتلة نقدية كبيرة متداولة في السوق وقد تكون هذه الكتلة محصورة بين أيدي مجموعة صغيرة لا تشكل الاّ نسبة ضئيلة جدا من السكان، مما يعكس آثاره الاقتصادية السلبية على المستويات المعاشية للسكان والاستهلاك الذي يمثل ثلثي الاقتصاد الامريكي مثلا.  اوضح قياس معدلات التضخم وكثر المؤشرات دلالة هلى رغبة المسؤلين الماليين في اتخاذ القرارات بناء عليها هي: مؤشر الأسعار للمستهلكيين CPI :   يقيس التغير في الأسعار لسلة من السلع و الخدمات على مستوى المستهلك النهائي، بداخل المجال الإقتصادي للمنطقة محل الدراسة يعتبر مؤشر قمي من مؤشرات التضخم، حيث يعطي صورة عن الإرتفاع أو الزيادة في الأسعار.( تعريف محمد اسماعيل)...يركزون على هذا الرقم بإستثناء عناصر الغذاء و الطاقة و في هذه الحالة يسمى بالـ Core CPI كي يحصلون على صورة أدق عن حركة التضخم في البلاد. حيث أن الغذاء و الطاقة من العناصر التي من الممكن أن يزيد أو يقل سعرها بناء على متغيرات أخرى غير التغير في الإقتصاد الداخلي مثل الأحوال الجوية أو الحروب أو الطاقة.  بالتالي فان المؤشر بارتفاعه سلبي على الدولار لانه يعطي دلالة بالتضخم على المدى القصير ........ولكن هذا المؤشر مع بقية المؤشرات الاخرى اجمالا مؤشر ايجابي على المدى المتوسط فان كان هناك ارتفاع في معدل التضخم اعلى من 2% الى 2.5% فهي نسبة غير مقبولة من الامريكان والاوروبيون ايضا.......وتمثل خطرا على الاقتصاد.
وبالتالي فات تفسير ذلك يكون بان هذه النسب تعطي ثقة اكبر بان هناك رفوع لمعدلات الفائدة وبالتالي قوة العملة نتيجة ارتفاع سعرا لصرف.   مؤشر أسعار المنتجيين :PPI   يقيس مقدار التغيير في أسعار السلع المستوردة من خلال المنتجيين المحليين (الخامات الأوليه المستخدمة في التصنيع).
و هي تستخدم كمؤشر للتغير في تكاليف المواد الخام المستخدمة في التصنيع (فبزيادة التكاليف بدون أي زيادة في الإنتاج يؤدي إلى زيادة التكلفة على المنتج النهائي).
زيادة مؤشر أسعار المنتجيين يعتبر مصدر من مصادر التضخم لأنه بدوره يؤثر على أسعار السلع المعروضة للمستهلكيين CPI
ولها نفس التاثير والمعنى ولكن اقل اهمية. 
النتيجة العامة: بان قياس الاسعار يحرك التضخم ... والتركيز ياتي على الكلام الملون بالازرق لانه الاهم في عملية الربط

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

ان ازدياد معدلات التضخم مؤدي إلى انخفاض القدرة التنافسية للمنتجات الوطنية في الأسواق الدولية وهذا يسبب زيادة المدفوعات مقابل انخفاض الإيرادات بالتالي حصول عجز في الميزان التجاري.   دعونا نتحدث قليلا عن هذه الفقرة................ وهي العجز بالميزان التجاري.
هو الفرق بين صادرات و واردات الدولة، فيكون الفائض في ميزان التجارة عندما يزيد حجم الصادرات عن الواردات و العكس عندما يزيد حجم الواردات عن الصادرات فيسمى هذا بالعجز في ميزان التجارة.
و من هنا فإن زيادة الصادرات تؤدي إلى زيادة الفائض أو تقلقيل العجز في ميزان التجارة الذي بدوره يؤثر في إجمالي الناتج المحلي GDP مما يؤثر في نمو إقتصاد الدولة. و العكس بالنسبة لزيادة الواردات.
و الزيادة في الواردات يمكن أن تعكس زيادة في الإستهلاك المحلي.
صدور ميزان تجارة إيجابي يعكس زيادة في النمو مما يساعد على زيادة سعر الفائدة. و العكس صحيح.
وبالتالي نلاحظ مدى الترابط بين:
العجز ..........النمو الاقتصادي................الاستهلاك...............م عدلات الفائدة. 
سوف نعود بعد ذلك لهذه النقطة مجددا..............عند شرح الموضوع الاهم وهي( المشاكل الاقتصادية للدول الكبرى وطريقة الاستفادة من مؤشراتها

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

*مشكلة الاقتصاد الامريكي ( وطريقة الاستفادة من البيانات): 
تتضمن المشكلة الامريكية على وجه الخاص هو الارتفاع في معدلات التضخم فوق المعدل الطبيعي الذي يسعى الفيدرالي ابقأؤه تحت مستويات 2%.
يعاني الاقتصاد الامريكي بسبب الارتفاعات المتزايدة في معدلات الفائدة الى حدوث كساد وخمول في القطاع العقاري يفسره بدرجة كبيرة ( خبر البيوت الجديدة) وجميع الاخبار المتعلقة بقطاع الاسكان. وهذا يضغط على الفيدرالي بعدم عمل اي رفوعات للفائدة.............بل ان الاخبار بدأت تتسرب بحكم ان الفيدرالي بدء يسيطر على نسب التضخم.
بان من المحتمل رفع نسب الفائدة من منتصف العام القادم.
الدولار شديد الحساسية حول بيانات النمو الاقتصادي بسبب الخوف من الكساد ...........بالاخص خبر المرتبات NON Farm Payroll............لقياس تضخم الاجور وقوة الاقتصاد, خبر اسعار المستهلكين............والمؤشرات الصناعية اجمالا.
خطابات برنانكي...........تولد موجة غير طبيعية بالسوق خوفا من اي تصريحات مفاجئة قد تلقي بظلالها على الفائدة والتاثير السلبي على الاسهم والايجابي على العملات. 
العجز الامريكي مشكلة تؤرق الامريكان كثيرا...............يعتمدون في تغطية العجز على تخفيض نسب التضخم وتقليل المدفوعات..........بالمقابل التعويض من خلال استثمارات الاوراق الاجنبية ...............
تتأثر امريكا كثيرا بحجم التبادل التجاري من الصين ...........بحكم ان العملة الصينية اقل بكثير من سعرها الحقيقي......وهذا يسبب حوالي ثلثي العجز.............التهديد الامريكي باستخدام الضرائب سلبي للدولار ..........ويجب مراقبة مثل هذه الاخبار بدقة...............
اصبحت مشاكل الحروب والازمات مصدر اقبال للمستثمرين لشراء الدولار...........فيما عدا الازمات المتعلقة بالنفط فهي سلبية. 
بالتوفيق.........*

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

استكمالا للموضوع..........
تكلمنا عن اهم البيانات المحيطة بالدولار ولكن ..........كيف نستفيدمنها؟؟
الاجابة على هذا السؤال سيأتي بعدان نشرح مفهومين ........النفسية...............والتوقع يتاثر السوق كثيرا بالاشاعات اكثر من تأثره بالحقائق..............وهو منطلق الفهم الاكبر لسلوك السوق.
اقوى تأثيرات الاشاعات على الدولار ,,,,, هو رفع معدل الفائدة او تخفيضه.........وجميع البيانات الاقتصادية التي سبق وركزنا عليها تنصب لمعرفة وتوقع مالذي سيسفر عن هذه البيانات من تصرف تجاه رفع الفائدة.
كلما كانت البيانات الاقتصادية دالة على وجود استهلاك كبير........ارتفاع في الاجور..........تحسن في الناتج المحلي الاجمالي............تحسن في القطاع العقاري الاهم حاليا للفيدرالي الامريكي...........كلما كانت فرص الرفع ممكنة جدا ويظهر ذلك جليا في نفسية السوق فيقوم السوق بتسعير السوق وفق لهذه المعطيات Market Pricing والتسعير هنا هي ردة فعل نفسية من خلالها يقوم المضاربون بشراء الدولار.........على المدى المتوسط ..........اي قوة للدولار.
امريكا الان تعاني من مشكلة كبيرة في قطاع العقارات ...........وظهر ذلك جليا في مؤشر البيوت الجديدة.
والسبب بذلك التاثير العكسي للفائدة على الاستثمارات العقارية والصناعية..........هذا يجعل الفيدرالي يتشكك حول توقع للرفع الفائدة...........مؤشر اسعار المستهلكين مرتفع لكن تحت السيطرة وجأت تصريحات برنانكي مؤكدة لذلك.
الوضع الان اجمالا .....يقول سوف يتم تثبيت متوقع ........لتوازن المعطيات.
بالرغم ان بيانات العقارات اعطت انطباعا مستقبليا قويا بان الخفض وارد جدا لتحسين القطاع العقاري المتدهور.......على الاقل لو انخفضت نسب التضخم قليلا لن يتردد الفيدرالي بالتخفيض من منتصف يونيو القادم...........
الان يمكن ان نستدل ان السوق متقبل كثيرا لموضوع التثبيت ولايتوقع اكثر............وينظر بدقة الى بيانات النمو وخاصة الاجور لانها توضع وضع الاقتصاد العام وان معدلات الفائدة لم تؤثر كثيرا على الاقتصاد...........لذلك فالبيان هام جدا. في ترجيح الكفة.............
وقت صدور خبر الفائدة ان كان متوقعا التثبيت من خلال البيانات فلن نجد تاثيرا يذكر مع القرار.........لان السوق عرف ذلك مبكرا .......وباع الدولار كما هو واضح في الشارت ولم يتفاجأ بالقرار .........لان المفاجأة هي الاهم ..... وستكون الانظار متوجهة للخطاب المصاحب والذي قد يشير للسياسة القادمة للفيدرالي .......زفهل سيرفع ام يخفض...........وهنا اهمية التصريحات. باختصار : راقب المؤشرات حاول معرفة التوقع العام..........ضارب على التوقع............وبع عند صدور الخبر

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

الاقتصاد الياباني:  * الاقتصاد الياباني في حالة قوية اي مؤشرات ضعف اقتصادي تؤثر فيه لانه لايعكس التفأؤلات الموجودة بالسوق حاليا.
* الاقتصاد الياباني له مصالح كبيرة باضعاف عملته من اجل الصادرات امام العملات الاخرى.
* العملة الصينية اليوان لها تأثير قوي على الين. اي اخبار عن تعويم العملة يجعله قويا جدا والعكس صحيح.
* اليابانيون هم اكثر المقترضون شراسة لشراء العملات الاكثر ارتفاعا من حيث معدلات الفائدة . ( كاري تريدس).
* اصبحت معدلات التضخم محل اهتمام حاليا.
* تصريحات فوكوي المسالمة هي المتواجدة دائما بالسوق ........السوق يراقب اي تصريحات مغايرة بحذر شديد  *الاقتصاد الاوروبي : اقتصاد منطقة اليورو يعتبر الان في اوج قوته..................ارتفاع متزايد في نسب النمو الاقتصادي واكثر مايهدد منطقة اليورو هي الارتفاعات في مستويات التضخم................ان الارتفاع في مستويات التضخم هي الشغل الشاغل حاليا لتريشيه محافظ البنك الاوروبي.................لان اليورو حاليا لايعاني من مشاكل متعلقة بخمول الاقتصاد الصناعي او العقاري ...........لايتردد البنك المركزي الاوروبي عند ظهور بوادر التضخم في رفع نسبة الفائدة والتي يتوقع ان تستمر حتى نهاية العام .........
اهم الاخبار المتعلقة باليورو ...........هي تصريحات تريشيه بالدرجة الاولى...............وقرار التصويت والبيان المصاحب له.
خاصة ان من المتوقع دائما وجود خابات متشدد تجاه ضرورة الرفع...............وهو الذي يترقب السوق بقوة اي تصريحات مخالفة لهذا الاتجاه...... كما يكز بقوة على مؤشرات الاقتصاد للتضخم مثل CPI وكذلك PPI...... كما يركز السوق على اي بوادر ضعف لليورو ............في القطاع الصناعي خاصة IFO الالماني والانتاجي الصناعي................لمعرفة هل الرفع المستمر قد اثر على القطاعات الاخرى؟
لاتزال عملة اليورو بالنسبة للكاري تريدس ادنى من المستوى المغري لهم مقارنة بالدولار او حتى الباوند..............
الاوربيون بشكل عام يهتمون بشكل رئيسي من التضخم ولكن بنفس الوقت وبأهمية اقل يهتمون بسعر اليورو المرتفع الذي يضر صادراتهم...........ولكن ماباليد حيلة............فهم عاجزون امام التحالف الامريكي الياباني ضدهم......والذي يبدو واضحا في اليورو / ين...........فيما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع...........فضعف الين يقوي اليورو .............ويجعله اكثر قوة مع ضعف الدولار ................التي لها حدود معينة لضعفها بسبب رغبتها في احتفاظ كبار البنوك العالمية باحتياطي ضخم من الدولار...............
ان الاخبار السياسية المتعلقة باليورو حاليا .............له تأثير لابأس به خاصة مع التوجهات المحافظة واليمنية الجديدة لالمانيا وفرنسا.............الازمات السياسية متوقعة في فرنسا بأي لحظة نتيجة مشاكل المهاجرين فيها............ وهذا يؤثر على اليورو.............باعتبار ان اخبار فرنسا والمانيا هي الاهم لمنطقة اليورو.............. 
علىا لمضارب ان يكون مطلعا على النظرة العامة للاقتصاد الاوروبي حتى يعلم على اي الاخبار يجب ان يكون حذرا في تعاملاته.......... 
الله الموفق........*

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

*الاقتصاد البريطاني: ان الاقتصاد البريطاني يعيش ايضا تحسنا جيدا في الاقتصاد ..............وكنظيره الاوروبي.................يعاني الاقتصاد البريطاني من مشاكل التضخم ...........ماقد يفرق عن الاقتصاد الاوروبي..................زان رفوعاته المتجددة بدأت بالتأثر على القطاع الاقتصادي...............وهذا مايجعل التردد في القرارت واضحا ........ كما ان الاختلافات داخل البنك المركزي البريطاني من قبل اعضأؤه له تأثر كبير في السوق ( 9 اعضاء) ...........حيث ان التصويت للاعضاء بغير المتوقع او بشكل يدعوا الا وجود خلاف يجعل السوق يتصرف بصورة متوترة خوفا من القرارات القادمة التي ينظر اليها السوق اكثر من القرارات الحالية..................
يبقى موضوع الرفوعات غير المتوقع هو الاقوى للباوند..........فاذا ان المتوقع رفع ربع نقطة ويرفع نصف نقطة.........بمثل هذه الحالات مثلا ..........تكون مفاجئة للسوق وليست مستوعبة فيحصل قوة للباوند امام بقية الازواج.....
كما انه لو فرض ان هناك خلاف على رفع الفائدة داخل المجلس ........وصورة مفاجئة صوت الجميع للرفع ........يكون ايضا خبرا مفاجئا ويكون تأثيره واضح وقوي على الباوند ايجابيا......
من اهم الاخبار المتعلقة بقوة الاقتصاد البريطاني..............الانتاج الصناعي...............ومبيعات التجزئة........... والناتج القومي الاجمالي............
وبالنسبة للتضخم.............CPI..............PPI........... بدرجة رئيسية.........
يؤثر زوج الباوند / ين احيانا على الزوج الرئيسي اذا كانت هناك تحركات قوية للين.............
زوج الملكي EUR/GBP يفسر بشكل كبير تأثر الاقتصاد البريطاني بمنهى عن الاقتصاد الاوروبي بحكم ان تحرك الباوند واليورو متقارب فيما يتعلق بالدولار او الين............ولكنه يكون واضحا في تفسير التحركات الفردية للاقتصاد الاوروبي او البريطاني على حدة.
تصريحات كينج محافظ البنك المركزي البريطاني هامة جدا في خطاباته............بنفس اهمية خطابات تريشيه............
خروج بلير من خارج اللعبة السياسية............ايجابي للباوند...........اي تحركات انسحاب للباوند ستكون قوية في الباوند.........ولاننسى ان العمليات الارهابية في بريطانيا شديدة التأثير على الباوند سلبيا...........
على المضارب ان يكون مترقبا لجميع هذه العاومل مجتمعة وان يربط بين هذه الاحداث ويختار مايهم قوة او ضعف الباوند بشكل عام ويستخدم ذلك في تعالملاته بالسوق..........
الله الموفق........   الاقتصاد الاسترالي: الاقتصاد الاسترالي هو الاقتصاد الاكثر تأثرا بالقتصا الياباني بدرجة رئيسية بحكم الجوار وحجم التبادل التجاري بين القارتين..............
استراليا لديها واحدة من اكبر معدلات الفائدة ارتفاعا ممايجعلها غالبا محل تركيز من التجار اليابانيين والكاري تريدس بشكل خاص...........
اكثر الاخبار تأثيرا في استراليا هي.............الارتفاع في معدلات الفائدة نتيجة ارتفاع معدلات التضخم................بالتالي فان الاخبار مثل......CPI هامة جدا لهذه العملة .............الذهب والسلع بشكل عام مؤثر رئيسي على الاسترالي.........خاصة ان استراليا من اكبر منتجي الذهب في العالم ..........كما هي نيوزلاندا..........والصين ايضا. ويمكن مقارنة اتجاهات الذهب والاسترالي لنرى ان التاُثير مباشر.......
الناتج القومي الاجماليGDP مهم جدا في تفسير حالة الاقتصاد الاسترالي.................والاهم مبيعات التجزئة التي تقيس قوة الاقتصاد..................باعتباره مؤشر نفسي هام لبداية الشهر ...........لسلوك الممستهلكين..........*

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

*الاقتصاد النيوزلاندي: يعتبر الاقتصاد النيوزلاندي...............مقاربا للاقتصاد الاسترالي...............
فهو يتأثر باسعار السلع والذهب
العملة الاكثر ارتفاعا في نسب الفائدة فهو الاكثر اقبالا عليه من الكاري تريدس
وبنفس المؤشرات المشار اليها في استراليا.............خاصة مبيعات التجزئة..................الا ان اهم اخبار النيوزلاندي هي مشكلته الكبيرة في الناتج القويم الاجمالي..............الميزان التجاري بشكل عام.............الذي عانى كثيرا من النكسات الاقتصادية..............ينظر اليه السوق بشكل رئيسي...........مع مؤشرات التضخم..........وقرارات رفع الفائدة............. 
بالنهاية اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في وضع تصور عام عن كيفية ربط الاحداث الاقتصادية ببعضها البعض وامكانية الاستفادة منها................. 
سادخل بالموضوع الختامي لهذا............كيفية التعامل مع الاخبار في ادارة الصفقات............. 
بالتوفيق للجميع......... *

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

هذه هى المعلومات التي تهم كل مستثمر في الأسواق العالمية لزيادة معلوماته في كيفية التعامل مع الأحداث و الأخبار و العوامل التي تؤثر على التغيير في أسعار أهم الأسهم و السندات و العملات   المشاريع السكنية الجديدة New Home Sales  
التعريف: 
تقيس المشاريع السكنية الجديدة عدد الوحدات السكنية التي تبنى في بداية كل شهر.
لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟
هذا( التأثير المتموج ) له تأثير مضاعف و قوي على الإقتصاد, و كذلك على الأسواق وعلى استثماراتك. و بتتبع البيانات الإقتصادية مثل ( المشاريع السكنيةالجديدة ) يستطيع المستثمرون كسب أفكارإستثمارية محددة أو معينة بالإضافة الى التوجيه الواسع لإدارة إستثماراتهم.
بناؤو المنازل لا يبدؤون بعمل بناء جديد ما لم يكونو واثقين انه سوف يباع بعد البناء أو حتى قبل الإنتهاء من بناءه . و التغيرات في نسبة المشاريع السكنية قد تدل على نسبة الطلب للبيوت و مجريات أعمال البناء, في كل مرة يبدأ بناء جديد يرتفع عدد وظائف البناؤون , و هذا الإرتفاع في عدد الوظائف يؤدي الى إرجاعالمدخول الى الإقتصاد, و عندما يباع البناء الجديد هذا يولد ربحاً للباني و يعطي المشتري عددا كبيراً من فرص الإستهلاك, الثلاجات , البرادات, الغسالات, و الأثاث... وهذا فقط عينة من الحاجات التي يصرفها المشتري الجديد من أمواله لهذه المشتريات, فهذا التأثير التموجي للإقتصاد يكون هاماً جداً و خاصة لأن أكثر من مائة ألف عائلة جديدة في مختلف انحاء أميركا تصرف هكذا كل شهر.
بما ان الخلفية الإقتصادية هي المؤثر الأكبر على الأسواق المالية , فيكون بذلك ثأثير المشاريع السكنية الجديدة مباشراً على السندات و السلع, فبيانات و معطيات ( المشاريع السكنية الجديدة) تحمل أدلة ثمينة لمعرفة إتجاهات شركات تعهدات البناء, و شركات القروض العقارية , و شركات الأدوات المنزلية بكافة أنواعها, وكذلك على أسعار الخشب , و الأدوات المعمارية و آلات البناء.

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

حالة التوظيف Employment Situation 
التعريف: 
إن حالة التوظيف هي مجموعة مؤشرات لسوق العمالة, يقيس"معدل البطالة" عدد عاطلي العمل كنسبة مؤية من قوة العمل .
يحسب توظيف قائمة رواتب عدد الموظفين" غير المزارعين" ذوي الرواتب الذين يعملون نصف الوقت أو موظفي الدوام الكامل في كافة القطاعات و أعمال المؤسسات الحكومية , و معدل اسبوع العمل يتكون من عدد ساعات العمل التي قد تمت في جميع القطاعات ما عدا الزراعية, و معدل مداخيل الساعة تكشف الإجرة الأساسية (بالساعة) للصناعات الرئيسية كما أشيرت في قوائم رواتب غير المزارعين. 
لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟  
إذا كان هناك تقرير إقتصادي يستطيع تحريك الأسواق, فهذا هو! إن التوقع على وول ستريت كل شهر واضح, و ردود الأفعال مثيرة , والمعلومات للمستثمرين ثمينة. و بإستطلاع بسيط على معدل البطالة يستطيع المستثمرون أخذ سيطرة أكثر إستراتيجية من إستثماراتهم و يمكنهم إستغلاال فرص الإستثمار الفريدة التي تظهر في أغلب الأحيان قرب صدور هذا التقرير. 
تعطي بيانات التوظيف التقرير الأكثر شمولية على كمية عدد الناس الذين يبحثون عن عمل, كم عدد الموظفون الحاليون, وكم يقبضون من رواتب, وعدد الساعات التي يعملون بها,. هذه الأعداد و التقارير هي أفضل وسيلة لقياس الوضع الحالي و الإتجاه المستقبلي للإقتصاد, وهذه البيانات تزودنا أيضاً على إتجاهات الأجور, و التضخم على قائمة الأعداد للإحتياط الفيدرالي, فرئيس المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي آلن غرينسبان يتحدث عن هذه البيانات كثيراً و يترقب تضخمها بإستمرار.
بتتبع بيانات الوظائف, يستطيع المستثمرون معرفة درجة الشدة في سوق العمالة, فإذا تضخم الأجر أصبح مهدداً للأسواق وهذا يؤدي بالطبع لرفع اسعارالفائدة , و أما السندات و أسعار الأسهم فستهبط, فلا شك أن المستثمرين الوحيدين الرابحين هم الذين راقبوا تقرير العمالة و عدّلوا إستثماراتهم لتوقع هذه الأحداث.

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

طلبات السلع المعمرة Durable Goods Orders  التعريف:  طلبات السلع المعمرة , هي طلبات البضاعة المنتجة محلياً , سواء كانت للتسليم الفوري أو المستقبلي.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ من الضروري للمستثمرون مراقبة الحالة الإقتصادية وذلك لمعرفة إتجاهات و توقعات نتائج إستثماراتهم, فبالنسبة لسوق الأسهم فهي تتطلب حالة إقتصادية مرتفعة و جيدة مما يؤدي لرفع أسعار الأسهم و من هنا تكون مرابح الشركات الضخمة, أما سوق السندات فيهتم بسرعة النمو الإقتصادي الذي يهيء ويؤدي الى التضخم, و بتتبع هذه البيانات الإقتصادية يعرف المستثمرون ماهي الخلفية الإقتصادية لهذه الأسوق ومن ثم خلفية إستثماراتهم.
طلبات السلع المعمرة تحدد كيفية عمل المصانع في الأشهر القليلة, وهذه البيانات و التقارير لا تعطينا فقط فكرة عن المطلب على السيارات و البرادات و لكن أيضاً على إستثمارات العمل بحد ذاته, فعندما تقرر الشركات أن تنفق أكثر على الأجهزة و غيرها من الرأسمال فهم من الواضح ينعمون بنمو مستمر في عملهم, فالإنفاق المتزايد على السلع الإستثمارية يهيء الى طاقة عظيمة من الإنتاج في البلاد و يخفض الفرص للتضخم, و هذا يعلم المستثمرون كيفية وضع التوقعات للقطاع الصناعي و الذي هو جزء كبير و مهم من الإقتصاد العام و الذي بدوره يؤثر على إستثمارك.

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

الدخل و النفقات الشخصية Personal Income & Outlays 
التعريف:  
الدخل الشخصي: هو قيمة مجموع الدخل الذي حصل عليه أو استلمه الفرد من كل المصادر.
النفقات الشخصية : تتضمن جميع مشتريات المستهلك للسلع المعمرة و الغير معمرة و الخدمات.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟  بيانات النفقات و الدخل الشخصي هي طريق آخر ومفيد لقياس قوة الإقتصاد و إتجاهاته, فالدخل المادي يعطي العائلة القوة للصرف أو لتوفير المال . و هذا الإنفاق هو ما يساعد على نمو الأقتصاد , اما المدخرات ( او توفير المال) ففي أغلب الأحيان تستثمر في الأسواق المالية و تستطيع رفع أسعار الأسهم و الندات على السواء, وحتى اذا وضعت هذه المدخرات فب حساب مصرفي فإن جزء من تلك الأموال يستعمل من قبل المصرف من أجل القروض و هذا يساهم في النشاط الإقتصادي .
إن جزء من تقريرهذا الإستهلاك( النفقات) يربط مباشرة ً الى الإقتصاد , و هو الذي يحدد عادةً مجرى الأسواق, و يحسب إنفاق المستهلكين ثلثي الإقتصاد, فلكي تحصل على نتائج ناجحة في إستثماراتك فمن الضروري أن تتابع هذه التقارير و الصفحات.    مجموع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي Gross Domestic Product (GDP)   التعريف:  
إن مجموع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي هو المقياس الأوسع للنشاط الإقتصادي الكلي و يحيط كل قطّاع الإقتصاد.   لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟  لأن مجموع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي هو المقياس الكامل للنشاط الإقتصادي, فمن الضروري أن يتعقب المستثمرون الإقتصاد بعناية لمعرفة كافة مجريات إستثماراتهم, و إن أسواق أسهم المالية تحب رؤية نمو إقتصادي جيد و كبير لأن ذلك يؤدي بالتالي الى أرباح الشركات بشكل كبير, أما سوق السندات يهتم جداً بسرعة نمو الإقتصاد مما يمهد الطريق للتضخم. و بتتبع البيانات الإقتصادية مثل مجموع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي, يعرف المستثمرون ماهي الخلفية الإقتصادية لهذه الأسواق و محافظ إستثماراتهم.
يحتوي تقرير مجموع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي على كثير من المعلومات المفصلة التي ليس فقط تعطي المستثمر صورة عامة عن الإقتصاد فحسب, بل تعطيه أيضاً توجهات محددة و مهمة, من مكونات مجموع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي مثل إنفاق المستهلكين , الأعمال و الإستثمارات السكنية, ومؤشرات الأسعار( التضخم) تدل على تيارات الإقتصاد التحتية و فرص الإستثمار والتوجيه في إدارة المحفظة الإستثمارية.

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

المبيعات بالمفرد Retail Sales   التعريف:   
تقاس المبيعات بالمفرد بجمع الإيرادات و الوصولات في المحلات التي تبيع السلع المعمرة( كالآلات الكهربائية, و السيارات .....) و السلع الغير معمرة ( كالملابس و الأكل و التي لا تحتاج لتغيير دائم ...)   لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟  يقدر إنفاق المستهلكين بثلثي الإقتصاد , فلكي  
تكسب القدرة على معرفة إتجاه الحالة الإقتصادية فمن الضروري أن تعرف ماذا ينوي المستهلكون وبماذا مهتمون, فمعرفة ذلك قد يعطيك فائدة كبيرة تخدم إستثماراتك.
إن النمط في إنفاق المستهلكين في أغلب الأحيان هو المؤثر الأول على أسواق الأسهم و السندات , فبالنسبة للأسهم يترجم النمو الإقتصادي القوي الى أرباح الشركات القوية و ارتفاع اسعار أسهمها, و لكن بالنسبة الى الإستثمار فالمهم هو أن تنمو الحالة الإقتصادية و تؤدي الى التضخم. 
من الناحية المثالية , يمشي الإقتصاد ذلك الخط الرفيع بين النمو القوي و النمو المفرط( التضخمي) , ولقد رأينا هذا التوازن خلال معظم التسعينيات, لهذا السبب وحده, المستثمرون في الأسهم وأسواق السندات تمتعا بمكاسب ضخمة أثناء السوق الصاعدة في التسعينيات, لكن هذه المبيعات بالمفرد تباطئت و شهدت انحداراً متابعاً لسوق الأسهم العادية في عامي 2000 و 2001 .
وهذه المبيعات الإفرادية لا تعطي فكرة عن الأسواق فقط وحسب , بل الإتجاهات بين الأنواع المختلفة من الباعة , ربما مبيعات السيارات فهي خصوصاً قوية بينما الملابس تشهد ضعف أستثنائي , و هذه الإتجاهات من بيانات المبيعات بالمفرد تستطيع مساعدتك بالكشف عن فرص إستثمارية معينة و جيدة و بدون الحاجة لإنتظار بيانات الشركات الفصلية و التقارير السنوية  مؤشر أسعار المنتجين Producer Price Index التعريف : 
إن مؤشر أسعار المنتجينهم مقياس لمستوى السعر المتوسط لكمية محددة من رأس المال و السلع الإستهلاكية , تستلم رواتبها من قبل المنتجين.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟  يقيس مؤشر أسعار المنتجين تقلبات الأسعار في قطاع الصناعة , و التضخم في مستوى المنتج هذا يحول أو يضاف في أغلب الأحيان الى مؤشر أسعار المواد الإستهلاكية, و بتتبع ضغوط السعر طور الإنتاج و الإعداد يستطيع المستثمر التوقع النتائج التضخمية في الأشهر القادمة , و يحتاج المستثمر لمراقبة التضخم بعناية , فبمعرفة ما التضخم و مدى تأثيره على الأسواق هذا يعطي المستثمر فائدة على المستثمرين الآخرين.
و التضخم هو زيادة عامة في أسعار السلع و الخدمات , و إن العلاقة بين التضخم و أسعار الفائدة هو مفتاح لفهم كيف أن بيانات " مؤشر أسعار المنتجين" قد تؤثر على الأسواق .
فإذا استعار شخص منك 100$ اليوم ووعد بأن يعيدها بعد سنة مع فائدة , فبرأيك كم من الفائدة يجب عليك أن تأخذ؟ ... يعتمد الجواب بشكل كبير على التضخم , لآنك تعرف بأنك غير قادر على شراء نفس الكمية من السلع و الخدمات بـ 100 $ بعد سنة كما كانت يوم أقرضته المبلغ , فإذا كنت في البرازيل مثلاً حيث أن الأسعار تتضاعف كل شهرين مرة , وجب عليك أخذ 400% فائدة أي 500$ عند نهاية السنة, وفي أميركا يخبرنا تقرير الـ(CPI) مؤشر أسعار المواد المستهلكة بأن الأسعار ترتفع حوالي 2% في السنة , لذا يمكنك فقط أن تحسب 2% فائدة , لإسترجاع القوة الشرائية للـ 100 $ المقترضة في نهاية السنة , فمعدل التضخم هو المقرر الرئيسي في نسبة الفائدة , الذي يوضح أساساً كيف أن اسعار الفائدة تضاف على كل شيء , كالقرض العقاري و قروضك الآلية والى السندات الحكومية و الفواتير .... الخ , و تقوم الأسواق بتعديل أسعار الفائدة وفقاً لتغييرات معدل التضخم و التوقعات على إتجاهاتها, و يتقلب التأثير في أغلب الأحيان في أسلوب مثير عبر الأسهم, السلع, وحقيبتك الإستثمارية, و بتتبع هذه الإتجاهات في التضخم سواء كان عالي أو واطئ, مرتفع او منحدر فالمستثمرون يستطيعون توقع الإنجازات و نتائج و أنواع مختلفة للإستثمار.

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

الكتاب البيجي Beige Book التعريف: 
هو عبارة عن دفتر يحتوي على بيانات الحالة الإقتصادية للـ 12 منطة فيدرالية إقليمية, و هذه البيانات يسرد فيها نوع الحالة الإقتصادية و ليس كميتها, و هو يصدر قبل إجتماعات الـ(FOMC ) اللجنة الإتحادية للسوق المفتوحة.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ هذا التقرير يستخدم في إجتماعات اللجنة الإتحادية للسوق المفتوحة (FOMC ) حيث يضع المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي سياسة سعر الفائدة, وتحدث هذه الإجتماعات تقريباً كل ستة أسابيع و هي الحدث الوحيد المؤثر جداً في الأسواق, حيث يخمّن المشاركون في الأسواق لأسابيع قادمة حول إمكانية تغيير سعر الفائدة الذي يعلن عنه عند نهاية هذه الإجتماعات, فإذا كانت النتيجة مختلفة عن التوقعات كان تأثير ذلك على السوق مؤسف و بعيد الوصول.
و اذا كانت بيانات الكتاب البيجي تقول بأن الإقتصاد سيكون ساخناً و أن هنالك ضغوطات تضخمية, يكون المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي ميالاً لرفع أسعار الفائدة و ذلك لتعديل السرعة الإقتصادية و بالمقابل اذا كانت البيان يقول بأن هناك صعوبات إقتصادية أو هبوط في النشاط الإقتصادي , فإن المصرف الفيدرالي الإحتياطي يرى بضرورة تنزيل أسعار الفائدة لزيادة هذا النشاط الأقتصادي و خوفاً من هبوطه.
و بما أن الكتاب يصدر قبل إجتماعات (FOMC ) بإسبوعين فبإمكان المستثمر رؤية مؤشر واحد على الأقل من المؤشرات العديدة التي سيضعها مسؤولو المصرف الفيدرالي لتقرير أسعار الفائدة و كيف ستكون, وهنا يأتي دور المستثمر لوضع إستثماراته.    تسوية إحتياطي المصرف Bank Reserve Settlement التعريف: 
في كل يوم أربعاء تنتهي الفترة و التي تمتد لإسبوعين , تقوم المصارف التجارية كما مشترط من قبل البنك الفيدرالي بتلبية حاجاته و الإلتزامات له وذلك لمتطلبات دعم االصرف الإحتياطية. لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟  في بعض الأحيان تبذل المصارف التجارية الكبيرة قصارى جهدها لتلبية دعم كمية الإحتياطي المطلوب منها في يوم الأربعاء , فإذا كانت هناك مشاكل في تلبية البنوك لمتطلبات الإحتياطي فإن سوق سعر الفائدة سيتأثر بذلك , إذ أن سعر الفائدة هو ما يأخذه البنك لقاء ايداع الأموال لديه من قبل البنوك الأخرى ( عند إنتهاء الدوام) , فمن العادة أن هناك بعض البنوك الإقليمية الصغيرة و التي تتوفر لديها الأموال و لكن لا يوجد طرق لتشغيل هذه الأموال أي ليست بحاجة لمعظم الأموال لديها , بينما البنوك المركزية الكبيرة تكون بحاجة لأموال و مبالغ كبيرة لما تقوم به من إستثمارات و أعمال ( قروض – ديون - .....) وعلى نطاق واسع, فتقوم المصارف الصغيرة بإيداع أموالها الفائضة لأجل مسمى ( لمدة معينة) لدى المصارف المركزية الكبيرة , و بذلك يتوفر لدى المصارف الكبيرة السيولة النقدية للقيام بالأعمال, و لكن البنك الفيدرالي يقوم في يوم الأربعاء بالضغط على هذه البنوك الكبيرة لدفع ما يترتب عليهم لقاء دعم الإحتياطي الخاص بهم في المصرف الفيدرالي وللغرابة فإن إتجاهات السيولة النقدية تتبدل خلال اليوم الواحد , وليس غريباً رؤية نسبة أموال البنك الفيدرالي ترتفع بشدة في اوائل الصباح و إنخفاضها في نهاية اليوم, و بالتالي ومنذ أن كانت نسب اسعار الفائدة للمدى القريب مرتبطة بنسبة أسعار المصرف الفيدرالي , تكون آلية الإيداع للمصارف الصغيرة و للمودعين كافة ( 7 أيام – 30 يوم – 60 يوم - ....) و يتمكن المودعين من رؤية نسب أسعار الفائدة تتفاوت بشدة في تقرير إحتياطي المصرف في يوم الأربعاء.
و على سبيل المصادفة , إن عدم أخذ الأموال لتلبية الإحتياطي هذا لا يعني أن المصرف يعاني من مشاكل مالية, إنما قد يدل على ضعف في إدارة إحتياطي المصرف

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

مؤشر المعهد لإدارة التجهيز التصنيعي ISM Manufacturing Index  التعريف: 
يجمع المعهد لإدارة التجهيز التصنيعي , مؤشر أنتشار مركّب من الشروط التصنيعية الوطنية . وإذا كانت القراءات فوق50% فهذا يشير الى إتساع القطاع التصنيعي.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ يحتاج المستثمرون للإطلاع على هذه البيانات الإقتصادية مثل مؤشر(ISM) التصنيعي ومتابعتها لمعرفة إتجاهات السوق و بالتالي إستثماراتهم فيه, و ما الخلفية الإقتصادية للأسواق المختلفة. سوق الأسهم المالية يحب أن يرى نمو إقتصادي جيد و متين لما يؤديه من أرباح الكبيرة للشركات, أما سوق السندات يفضل نمو أقل سرعة و لكنه حساس جداً لأنه اذا كان نمو الإقتصاد بسرعة كبيرة ذلك يسبب الى ضغوط تضخمية محتملة . تعطي بيانات (ISM) التصنيعية نظرة مفصلة على كثافة العمل و توجهات قطاع الصناعة, و بما أن الصناعة هي مصدر رئيسي في التغيير الدوري في الإقتصاد, فتأثير هذا التقرير يكون كبيراً على الأسواق, حتى أن الأجزاء الثانوية من هذا المؤشر تزودنا بمعلومات عن أسعار السلع و أدلة بخصوص الإمكانية لتطوير التضخم.
يراقب المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي عن كثب هذه البيانات و يراقب إشارات التضخم فيها التي تساعده على تحديد إتجاهات نسب الفائدة. كنتيجة , إن سوق السندات حسّاس جداّ الى هذا التقرير.   إعلان إجتماع لجنة السوق المفتوحة الإتحادية FOMC Meeting Policy Announcement التعريف: 
تتكون لجنة السوق المفتوحة الإتحادية من سبعة حكام للمجلس الإحتياطي الفيدرالي و خمس رؤساء للمصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي , و تجتمع هذه اللجنة ثماني مرات كل سنة لكي تقرر الإتجاه الوشيك للسياسة النقدية , و التغيرات في السياسة النقدية تعلن الآن فوراً بعد هذا الإجتماع.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟
يقرر المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي قوانين نسب الفائدة في هذه الإجتماعات, وهذا يحدث تقريباً كل ستة أسابيعو يعتبر الحدث المؤثر الوحيد و الأكبر للأسواق, يخّمن مشاركي السوق حول إمكانية التغيير في نسب الفائدة قبل أسابيع من هذه الإجتماعات , فإذا كانت النتيجة مختلفة عن التوقعات يؤدي هذا على تأثير كبير و بعيد المدى على الأسواق. 
توضع أسعار الفائدة من قبل المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي , فنسب الفائدة للصناديق الفيدرالية تستخدم كعلامة بالنسبة للنسب الأخرى, و التغيير في نسب الأموال الفيدرالية و نسب إجرة إقراض المصارف بعضهم البعض لإستعمال الأموال الليلية يعكس مباشرة على جميع أسعار الفائدة الأخرى من السندات الحكومية لرهن القروض, و هذا يغير ديناميكياً منافسة لدولارات المستثمر أيضاً: عندما تنتج السندات 10 % فهم سيجذبون مال أكثر و بعيداً عن الأسهم مما إذا أنتجوا 5% فقط.
يؤثر مستوى نسب الفائدة على الإقتصاد , و تميل أسعار الفائدة العالية الى إبطاء النشاط الإقتصادي, بينما أسعار الفائدة المنخفضة تحفّز النشاط الإقتصادي, بأي من الأحوال تؤثر نسب الفائدة على بيئة المبيعات, ففي قطاع المستهلكين تقل نسبة شراء البيوت الجديدة و السيارات عند إرتفاع نسب الفائدة, فلذلك نرى بأن تكاليف نسب الفائدة تعد عاملاً هاماً للعديد من المشاريع و بشكل خاص لشركات القروض العالية أو التي يجب أن تموّل مستويات الجرد العالية, فكلفة الفائدة هذه لها تأثير مباشر على أرباح الشركات الكبيرة , و بإختصار نقول: بأن أسعار الفائدة المرتفعة تؤدي الى إنحدار في سوق الأسهم المالية بينما نسب الفوائد المنخفضة تؤدي الى حالة إقتصادية هائلة. عودة للأخبار

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

التجارة الدولية International Trade التعريف: 
تقيس التجارة الدولية الإختلاف بين الإستيرادات وصادرات كلتا السلع والخدمات الملموسة. فمستوى رصيد التجارة الدولية، بالإضافة إلى التغييرات في الصادرات والإستيرادات، يشيران إلى الإتّجاهات في التجارة الخارجية.   لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟
التغييرات في مستوى الإستيرادات والصادرات، سويّة مع الإختلاف بين الإثنان (الميزان التجاري)يشكلان مقياس ثمين من الإتجاهات الإقتصادية هنا وفي الخارج. هذه البيانات تستطيع التأثيرمباشرة على كلّ الأسواق المالية ،وخاصة على قيمة تبادل عملات الدولار.
تشير الإستيرادات إلى الخارج على طلب للسلع والخدمات الأجنبية في الولايات المتحدة. وأما الصادرات فتشير على الطلب للسلع الأمريكية في البلدان الأجنبية والخارج. يمكن أن يكون الدولار حسّاسا جدا للتغيير في العجز التجاري المزمن مدار من قبل الولايات المتّحدة، منذ أن يخلق هذا عدم التوازن التجاري طلب أعظم للعملات الأجنبية. إنّ سوق السندات حسّاس أيضا إلى خطر إستيراد التضّخم. يعطي هذا التقرير تفصيلا عن التجارة الأمريكية مع البلدان الرئيسية أيضا، لذا هو يمكن أن يكون تعليمي للمستثمرين الذين يهتمّون بالتنويع عالميا. على سبيل المثال، إتجاه الصادرات المتسارعة إلى بلاد معيّنة قد تشير إلى القوّة وفرص الإستثمار الإقتصادية في تلك البلاد.    مبيعات المخازن" بي تي إم يو بي إس دبليو" BTM-UBSW Store Sales
التعريف: 
إجراء إسبوعي من مبيعات المخازن بالمقارنة بسلسلة المتاجر الرئيسية للبيع بالمفرد. هذه السلسلة تتعلّق بجزء من البضائع التجارية العامّ للمبيعات بالمفرد (التي تؤلف حوالي 10 بالمائة من كل المبيعات بالمفرد).  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ يحسب إنفاق المستهلكين بثلثي الإقتصاد. فيكون ذلك فائدة كبيرة للمستثمرين ولمعرفة مجرى استثماراتهم أن يتعقبوا هذه المعلومات ويعرفوا بما يهتم المستهلك..
إنّ النمط في إنفاق المستهلكين يكون في أغلب الأحيان المؤثر الأوّل على الأسهم وأسواق السندات. للأسهم، يترجم نمو إقتصادي قوي إلى أرباح صحيحة البنية للشركات وارتفاع بأسعار الأسهم. فللسندات، يكون التركيز على أنه اذا كان نمو الاقتصاد سريعا وقويا مما يؤدّي إلى التضّخم. مثاليا، يمشّي الإقتصاد ذلك الخطّ الرفيع بين النمو القوي والنمو المفرط (التضخّمي). لقد رأينا هذا التوازن خلال معظم التسعينيات. لهذا السبب الوحيد، مستثمروا الأسهم وأسواق السندات تمتّعا بمكاسب ضخمة أثناء السوق الصاعدة في التسعينيات. وأما الإنفاق في سلسلة المتاجر الرسمية للبيع بالمفرد قد تباطأ بالتتابع بسوق الأسهم العادية في 2000 و2001 
إنّ مؤشر بي تي هو أنسب المؤشرات لإنفاق المستهلكين لأنه يعلن كلّ إسبوع. وقد يشهد هذا البيان إنتباها إضافيا حول مواسم الأعياد عندما يحقّق الباعة أغلب أرباحهم

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

موجودات العمل, أو مخزون العمل Business Inventories 
التعريف:  هي كمّية الدولار للموجودات التي تحمل من قبل المنتجين، التجّار، والباعة. إنّ مستوى الموجودات أو البضائع فيما يتعلق بالمبيعات مؤشر مهم من الإتّجاه الوشيك لنشاط الإنتاج.   لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟  يحتاج المستثمرون لمراقبة الإقتصاد بعناية لكي يعرفوا مجرى مختلف أنواع استثماراتهم. سوق الأسهم المالية تحبّ رؤية نمو إقتصادي صحّي لأن ذلك يترجم إلى أرباح الشركات الأعلى. يفضّل سوق السندات نمو أكثر إعتدالا والذي لا يولّد الضغوط التضخّمية.
التصاعد في كمية الموجودات يمكن أن يكون إشارة تفاؤل العمل وأن تلك المبيعات ستنمو في الأشهر القادمة. بمقارنة نسبة الموجودات إلى نسبة المبيعات، يستطيع المستثمرون معرفة سواء طلبات الإنتاج ستتوسّع أو تتقلّص في المستقبل القريب. على سبيل المثال، إذا تخلّف نمو الجرد عن نمو المبيعات، فيجب على المنتجين أن يكثروا إنتاجهم خشية من نقص في السلع. من الناحية الأخرى، إذا حدث تراكم الجرد الغير مقصود (عندما المبيعات لا تقابل التوقّعات)، فمن المحتمل أن يبطئ المنتجون بينما يعملوا على اخفاض موجوداتهم. لذلك التزوّد بمثل هذه البيانات يكون أداة تقدمية ثمينة لتتبع الإقتصاد  أسعار المزارع Farm Prices  التعريف: مؤشر أسعار المزارع يصدر عن قسم الزراعة وذلك من قبل المزارعين في نهاية كل شهر, و تنعكس التغييرات في منتصف الشهر , و المؤشر لم يتم تعديله بحسب التغيير الموسمي إنما يتضمن أسعار المحاصيل (49.8 %) و أسعار الإنتاج و المواشي (50.2 %) . و أسعار المزارع مراقبة من قبل المحللين الإقتصاديين لإعطاء إنذار مبكر بالنسبة لأي تضخم قد ينشأ أو أية ضغوط إنكماشية في الإقتصاد  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ أسعار المزارع مؤشر قيادي من أسعار الغذاء و يغير في الإنتاج و مؤشرات أسعار المواد الإستهلاكية وليس هناك اي ارتباط ثنائي , لكن تحرك الإتجاهات العامة بالتتابع يؤدي الى التضخم و لزيادة عامة في أسعار السلع و الخدمات و العلاقة بين التضخم و أسعار الفائدة هي المفتاح لفهم كيف أن بيانات مثل أسعار المزارع تستطيع التأثير على الأسواق ( و لإستثماراتك).
فإذا استعار شخص منك 100$ اليوم ووعد بأن يعيدها بعد سنة مع فائدة , فبرأيك كم من الفائدة يجب عليك أن تأخذ؟ ... يعتمد الجواب بشكل كبير على التضخم , لآنك تعرف بأنك غير قادر على شراء نفس الكمية من السلع و الخدمات بـ 100 $ بعد سنة كما كانت يوم أقرضته المبلغ , فإذا كنت في البرازيل مثلاً حيث أن الأسعار تتضاعف كل شهرين مرة , وجب عليك أخذ 400% فائدة أي 500$ عند نهاية السنة, وفي أميركا يخبرنا تقرير الـ(CPI) مؤشر أسعار المواد المستهلكة بأن الأسعار ترتفع حوالي 2% في السنة , لذا يمكنك فقط أن تحسب 2% فائدة , لإسترجاع القوة الشرائية للـ 100 $ المقترضة في نهاية السنة , فمعدل التضخم هو المقرر الرئيسي في نسبة الفائدة , الذي يوضح أساساً كيف أن اسعار الفائدة تضاف على كل شيء , كالقرض العقاري و قروضك الآلية والى السندات الحكومية و الفواتير .... الخ , و تقوم الأسواق بتعديل أسعار الفائدة وفقاً لتغييرات معدل التضخم و التوقعات على إتجاهاتها, و يتقلب التأثير في أغلب الأحيان في أسلوب مثير عبر الأسهم, السلع, وحقيبتك الإستثمارية, و بتتبع هذه الإتجاهات في التضخم سواء كان عالي أو واطئ, مرتفع او منحدر فالمستثمرون يستطيعون توقع الإنجازات و نتائج و أنواع مختلفة للإستثمار

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

مبيعات البيوت الحالية Existing Home Sales (Home Resales) التعريف:
و هو عدد البيوت المبنية سابقاً ببيع قطعي او جزئي , و مبيعات البيوت الحالية ( و معروفة كذلك بإعادة بيع البيوت ) تأخذ حصة اكبر في السوق من البيوت الجديدة ( New Home Sales) . وهو يشير أيضاً الى ميول السوق الى عمليات البيع و الشراء.
لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟
يزودنا هذا المقياس بالزخم الإقتصادي و ليس فقط للطلب على عملية الإسكان , فيجب أن يكون الناس مرتاحين وواثقين جداً من وضعهم المالي لشراء البيوت , و علاوة على ذلك هذا التقرير الصغير نسبياً له تأثير مضاعف و قوي على الإقتصاد العام و كذلك على الأسواق و إستثماراتك أيضاً , و بتتبع البيانات الإقتصادية مثل إعادة بيع البيوت الحالية يستطيع المستثمرين كسب أفكار إستثمارية معينة بالإضافة للتوجبه الواسع لإدارة المحفظة الإقتصادية, و بالرغم من أن إعادة بيع بيت لا تخلق ناتج جديد دائماً فعندما يباع بيت فإن ذلك يولد عائد مادي للبائع و يجلب عدد كبير من الفرص الشرائية للشاري كالغسالات و البرادات و الأثاث.... وليس كل من يشتري بيت يكون بحاجة لشراء أدوات جديدة بالضرورة و لكن بعملية حسابية إذا فكرت مائة الف عائلة في مختلف أنحاء البلاد بشراء بيوت حالية في كل شهر و لنفرض أن 80% بحاجة لمواد جديدة كالبرادات و..... فذلك ولا بد أن يكون له تأثير قوي على الإقتصاد العام و بنحو جيد. 
و بالمقارنة مع الخلفيات الإقتصادية السابقة لعمليات إعادة بيع البيوت نرى بأن هناك تأثير كبير وواسع على الأسواق المالية و لها أيضاً تأثير مباشر و قوي على سوق الأسهم و السندات و السلع, و بأكثر تحديداً إن ميول الإتجاهات في البيانات لعملية إعادة بيع البيوت تحمل أدلة ثمينة لأسهم عمال البيوت و شركات القروض العقارية و شركات بيع اثاث البيوت.
عودة للأخبار    مؤشر كلفة التوظيف Employment Cost Index(ECI) 
التعريف: 
و هو مقياس لتكاليف تعويض الموظف الكلية, يتضمن ذلك الأجور و الرواتب بالإضافة للمنافع ., و هذا المؤشر (ECI) هو الإجراء و البيان الأوسع لتكاليف العمل. 
لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ 
مؤشر كلفة التوظيف هو الطريق الأسرع و الأسهل لتقييم إتجاهات الأجور و ملاحظة خطر تضخم هذه الاجور , فالتضخم في الاجور هو على قائمة أعداء المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي , و يتحدث رئيس المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي آلن غرينسبان عنه كثيراً و يترقبه بحذر و بإستمرار.
بتتبع تكاليف التوظيف يستطيع المستثمرين كسب إحساس بكمية الأعمال و المشاريع التي بحاجة لرفع الأسعار . إذ أن التضخم في الأجور يهدد بشكل كبير في إرتفاع أسعار الفائدة و هبوط في أسعار الأسهم و السندات , و المستثمرين المتتبعين بشكل جيد لمؤشر الكلفة هذا يستطيعون التوقع السليم للأحداث و بالوقت المناسب لتعديل إستثماراتهم و حقائبهم الإستثمارية.

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

تجارة الجملة Wholesale Trade التعريف:
هو قيمة دولار المبيعات للموجودات, المتوفر بيد التجار و بائعي الجملة , و هو أحد مكونات موجودات العمل.
لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ 
يحتاج المستثمرون لمراقبة الإقتصاد بدقة و عناية لأنه بالعادة يملي عليهم ما ستؤدي عليه بعض إستثماراتهم من الأمور المختلفة كتجارة الجملة, سوق الأسهم المالية تحب رؤية نمو إقتصادي سليم و سريع لما يؤديه من أرباح كبيرة للشركات, بينما يفضل سوق السندات معدل أبطأ في النمو الذي لن يؤدي الى ضغوط تضخمية, و من هنا نرى أن بيانات الجرد و البيع بالجملة تعطي المستثمر فرصة للنظر تحت سطح الأقتصاد الإستهلاكي المرئي, فالنشاط في مستوى البيع بالجملة يمكن أن يكون بادرة جيدة لأتجاهات المستهلك, و بشكل خاص بالنظر لنسبة الموجودات الى المبيعات, من خلاال ذلك يستطيع المستثمر رؤية كيفية حدوث نمو سريع في الإنتاج في الأشهر القليلة القادمة, على سبيل المثال إذا تخلف نمو الجرد عن نمو المبيعات عندها سيقوم المنتجون بزيادة الإنتاج خشية من حدوث نقص في مخزون المنتجات, أما اذا حدث تراكم جرد غير مقصود ( المبيعات لم تقارب التوقعات) سيقوم المنتجون بتهدئة الإنتاج خشية من تراكمه في المخازن , وعلى هذا المنحى تكون بيانات الجرد مهمة و قيمة و تعطي المستثمرين أداة تقدمية لتتبع الإقتصاد   مؤشر معهد إدارة التجهيز التصنيعي ISM Manufacturing Index
التعريف:
يجمع معهد إدارة التجهيز إنتشار مؤشر مركّب من الأحوال التصنيعية الوطنية. قراءات فوق %50 تشير إلى اتساع القطاع التصنيعي.
لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟
يحتاج المستثمرون الاتطلاع على هذه البيانات الإقتصادية مثل "مؤشر( ISM) التصنيعي" وتتبعها لمعرفة اتجاهات استثماراتهم، وما الخلفية الإقتصادية للأسواق المختلفة. سوق الأسهم المالية يحبّ رؤية نمو إقتصادي صحّي لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى أرباح الشركات الأعلى.اما سوق السندات يفضل نمو أقل سرعة ولكنه حسّاس جدا إلى اذا كان نمو الإقتصاد بأقصى سرعة مما يسبّب ضغوط تضخّمية محتملة. تعطي بيانات (ISM) التصنيعية نظرة مفصّلة على كثافة العمل وتوجهات قطاع الصناعة.
بما ان قطاع الصناعة هو مصدر رئيسي في التغيّر الدوري في الإقتصاد، فتأثير هذا التقرير يكون كبيرا على الأسواق. حتى الأجزاء الثانوية من هذا المؤشر تزوّدنا بمعلومات عن اسعارالسلع وأدلّة بخصوص الإمكانية لتطوير التضّخم.
يراقب الإحتياطي الفيدرالي عن كثب هذه البيانات ويراقب إشارات التضّخم فيها التي تساعده على تحديد اتجاهات نسب الفوائد . كنتيجة، ان سوق السندات حسّاس جدا إلى هذا التقرير.

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

مبيعات المتاجر المتعددة الفروع Chain Store Sales  التعريف:  حجم المبيعات الشهرية من قسم التخفيض، والمحلات ومخازن الملابس. هذه المبيعات تصرح من قبل الباعة الفرديين, وهي مؤشر مهم لإتّجاهات إنفاق المستهلكين والمبيعات بالمفرد.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟  إنّ النمط لإنفاق الإستهلاك هو أحد أهم نفوذ على الأسهم وأسواق السندات. يترجم النمو الإقتصادي القوي إلى أرباح الشركات الصحّية وارتفاع أسعار أسهمهم. إنّما التركيز في سوق السندات فهو على سرعة النمو الإقتصادي وتأديته إلى التضّخم. مثاليا، يمشّي الإقتصاد ذلك الخطّ الرفيع بين النمو القوي والنمو المفرط (التضخّمي). وقد رأينا هذا النمو خلال معظم التسعينيات.ولقد رأينا هذا التوازنِ خلال مُعظم التسعينياتِ. 
كنتيجة، تمتعا مستثمروا الأسهم وأسواق السندات بمكاسب ضخمة جدا. يحسب إنفاق المستهلكين بثلثي الإقتصاد، لذلك تتبع هذه البيانات والمعلومات يمنح المستثمرين بفائدة كبيرة. لا تعطيك مبيعات المتاجر المتعددة الفروع فقط فكرة عن الصورة الكبيرة، لكن أيضا صورة عن الإتّجاهات بين الباعة الفرديين وأصناف المخازن المختلفة. ربّما سلاسل المحلات المخفّضة مثل"تارجت" و"كي مارت"يعملان جيدا، لكن المخازن الكبرى الراقية تتلكّأ.ويمكن أن مبيعات الملابس بالمفرد قد تنعم بنمو إستثنائي. هذه الإتّجاهات من بيانات المتاجر المتعددة الفروع الشهرية تستطيع مساعدتك على أن تكتشف فرص إستثمار معيّنة، بدون الحاجة لإنتظار الفصلية أو التقارير السنوية. هذه الأرقام تصدر كتغيرات عن مبيعات نفس الشهر من السنة الماضية. من المهم معرفة كيف كانت المبيعات في الحقيقة قبل سنة لفهم مجرى المبيعات في هذه السنة. بالإضافة، هذه المبيعات تذكر عادة لـ"مقارنة المخازن "وخاصة في حالة إندماج الشركات .   أرباح الشركات Corporate Profits  التعريف: 
أرباح الشركات، كما هو منشور بمكتب التحليل الإقتصادي (PII)،هو ملخّص سريع لدخل المنظمات والشركات الوطنية وحسابات المنتوجات. يصرح مكتب التحليل الإقتصادي عن عدة إجراءات من الأرباح. أرباح من الإنتاج الحالي (أرباح الشركات مع قيمة الجرد وتعديل إستهلاك رأس المال)، معروف كذلك بالتشغيل أو بالأرباح "الإقتصادية". يتعامل تعديل إستهلاك رأس المال مع الإختلافات في انخفاض العلاوات او المصاريف المستعملة لأغراض ضريبة الدخل والمحاسبة. يتعامل تعديل تأمين أو قيمة الجرد مع الإختلاف في قياس تكلفة استبدال الجرد. تحسب الأرباح الدفترية بأرباح التشغيل طرح أو ناقص كلفة أو قيمة الجرد وتعديلات إستهلاك رأس المال. بعد أرباح الضريبة, نطرح الأرباح الدفترية بعد الضرائب. وتركّزالتقاريرعلىالأرباح بعد الضرائب المعلنة من قبل مكتب التحليل الإقتصادي، بما أنها الأهم. 
إنّ أرقام ربح الشركات التي مشتقّة من الدخل الوطني وحسابات المنتج (NIPI) تعتمد على نمو الناتج المحلي الإجمالي. هم لا يتحرّكون دائما في نفس الإتّجاه أو نفس المقدار كما يذكر في بيانات الربح الصادرة مباشرة من قبل الشركات الفردية أو حتى .S&P500   لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ أرباح الشركات هي الدليل الأهم لإنفاق الإستثمار. الأرباح هي مدخول الشركات. عندما تقوى الأرباح،ستكون الشركات قادرة على زيادة رأس مال مصروفاتهم. وهذا ما يسمح لفرص النمو الأفضل للشركة وما يرفع من قيمتها. . ولكن الهبوط في أرباح الشركات يؤدي الى الهبوط في رأس مال المصروفات. وبدون القدرة على النمو، يضعف موقع الشركة ,و بشكل خاص في بيئتنا الإقتصادية العالمية.
تكشف أيضا هذه الأرباح صحة المنظمة أو الشركة.. عندما تكون أرباح الشركة ضعيفة أثناء توسّع إقتصادي، يقترح بأنّ الشركة لا تؤدّي بشكل كفوء. إنّ قيمة الشركة يحدد بقيمة سعر سهمها. فلهذا تشير أرباح ضعيفة إلى أسعار أسهم واطية. عندما تكون أرباح الشركة قوية نسبيا، حتى خلال أو أثناء كساد إقتصادي، هو عادة يعني بأنّ المنظمة مدارة بشكل جيد وهكذا تنعكس قيمتها في سعر أسهما المرتفعة. عودة للأخبار

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

مؤشر أسعار المواد الإستهلاكية Consumer Price Index ( CPI )  التعريف: 
إن مؤشر أسعار المواد الإستهلاكية عبارة عن مقياس لمستوى متوسط سعر سلة ثابتة من السلع و الخدمات المشتراة من قبل المستهلكين, و التغيير الشهري لهذا المؤشر يفسر معدل التضخم.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ إن مؤشر أسعار المواد الإستهلاكية يتأثر و يلحق بمؤشر التضخم في الولايات المتحدة , و فقط معرفة ما تضخم و كيفية تأثيره على الأسواق يستطيع المستثمر الواحد المتابع لهذه الأخبار و الذي يعي ما قد يحدث أن يحصد أرباح إستثماراته .
و التضخم هو زيادة عامة في سعر السلع و الخدمات , و العلاقة بين التضخم وأسعار الفائدة هي المفتاح لفهم التأثير الذي يقوم به بيان مؤشر أسعار المواد الإستهلاكية على الأسواق و بالتالي المنفعة لإستثماراتك.
فإذا استعار شخص منك 100$ اليوم ووعد بأن يعيدها بعد سنة مع فائدة , فبرأيك كم من الفائدة يجب عليك أن تأخذ؟ ... يعتمد الجواب بشكل كبير على التضخم , لآنك تعرف بأنك غير قادر على شراء نفس الكمية من السلع و الخدمات بـ 100 $ بعد سنة كما كانت يوم أقرضته المبلغ , فإذا كنت في البرازيل مثلاً حيث أن الأسعار تتضاعف كل شهرين مرة , وجب عليك أخذ 400% فائدة أي 500$ عند نهاية السنة, وفي أميركا يخبرنا تقرير الـ(CPI) مؤشر أسعار المواد المستهلكة بأن الأسعار ترتفع حوالي 2% في السنة , لذا يمكنك فقط أن تحسب 2% فائدة , لإسترجاع القوة الشرائية للـ 100 $ المقترضة في نهاية السنة , فمعدل التضخم هو المقرر الرئيسي في نسبة الفائدة , الذي يوضح أساساً كيف أن اسعار الفائدة تضاف على كل شيء , كالقرض العقاري و قروضك الآلية والى السندات الحكومية و الفواتير .... الخ , و تقوم الأسواق بتعديل أسعار الفائدة وفقاً لتغييرات معدل التضخم و التوقعات على إتجاهاتها, و يتقلب التأثير في أغلب الأحيان في أسلوب مثير عبر الأسهم, السلع, وحقيبتك الإستثمارية, و بتتبع هذه الإتجاهات في التضخم سواء كان عالي أو واطئ, مرتفع او منحدر فالمستثمرون يستطيعون توقع الإنجازات و نتائج و أنواع مختلفة للإستثمار.     البدايات السكنية Housing Start  التعريف:  
تقيس البدايات السكنية عدد الوحدات السكنية في أي بناء ينشئ كل شهر.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ كلمتان ( تأثير متموج) هذه تاقطعة الصغيرة من البيانات لها تأثير قوي و كضاعف خلاال الإقتصاد و لذا عبر الأسواق و إستثماراتك أيضاً, و بتتبع البيانات اٌتصادية كبدايات السكن يستطيع المستثمرون كسب أفكار إستثمارية معينة و بالإضافة للتوجيه الواسع لإدارة المحافظ الإستثمارية.
بناؤو المنازل لا يبدؤون بعمل بناء جديد ما لم يكونو واثقين انه سوف يباع بعد البناء أو حتى قبل الإنتهاء من بناءه . و التغيرات في نسبة المشاريع السكنية قد تدل على نسبة الطلب للبيوت و مجريات أعمال البناء, في كل مرة يبدأ بناء جديد يرتفع عدد وظائف البناؤون , و هذا الإرتفاع في عدد الوظائف يؤدي الى إرجاع المدخول الى الإقتصاد, و عندما يباع البناء الجديد هذا يولد ربحاً للباني و يعطي المشتري عددا كبيراً من فرص الإستهلاك, الثلاجات , البرادات, الغسالات, و الأثاث... وهذا فقط عينة من الحاجات التي يصرفها المشتري الجديد من أمواله لهذه المشتريات, فهذا التأثير التموجي للإقتصاد يكون هاماً جداً و خاصة لأن أكثر من مائة ألف عائلة جديدة في مختلف انحاء أميركا تصرف هكذا كل شهر.
بما ان الخلفية الإقتصادية هي المؤثر الأكبر على الأسواق المالية , فيكون بذلك ثأثير المشاريع السكنية الجديدة مباشراً على السندات و السلع, فبيانات و معطيات ( المشاريع السكنية الجديدة) تحمل أدلة ثمينة لمعرفة إتجاهات شركات تعهدات البناء, و شركات القروض العقارية , و شركات الأدوات المنزلية بكافة أنواعها, وكذلك على أسعار الخشب , و الأدوات المعمارية و آلات البناء.

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

الإنتاج الصناعي واستخدام القدرة Industrial Production & Capacity Utilization  التعريف: 
إن مؤشر الإنتاج الصناعي هو إجراء لسلسلة المنتجات الطبيعية لمصانع الأمــة و للمناجم و المرافق. وتعكس نسبة إستخدام القدرة نسبة إستعمال الموارد المتاحة.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ المستثمرون يريدون دائماً وضع أصابعهم على نبض الإقتصاد للتنبه لأي تحرك فيه , ذلك لمعرفة و فهم ما سوف تؤول اليه إستثماراتهم بالمنافع, إذ أن أسواق أسهم المالية تحب رؤية نمو إقتصادي جيد و كبير لأن ذلك يؤدي بالتالي الى أرباح الشركات بشكل كبير, أما سوق السندات يهتم جداً بسرعة نمو الإقتصاد مما يمهد الطريق للتضخم. و بتتبع البيانات الإقتصادية مثل مجموع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي, يعرف المستثمرون ماهي الخلفية الإقتصادية لهذه الأسواق و محافظ إستثماراتهم.
يُظهر بيان الإنتاج الصناعي التقدم الذي تحروه المصانع و المناجم و المرافق إذ أن قطاع الصناعة يعد ربع الإقتصاد العام , و هذا التقرير له تأثير كبير على السوق و سلوكه, كما و تُظهر نسبة استخدام القدرة التخمين للكمية المستهلكة من القدرة للمصنع, فإذا كانت قدرة المصنع المستهلكة أكبر من (85%) فهذا يعني أنه قد وصل الى عنق التضخم الإنتاجي , و يراقب المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي هذا التقرير بعناية لوضع أسعار الفائدة على أساسه إذا كانت قيود الإنتاج قد تسبب من ضغوط تضخمية , في الوقت نفسه نجد أن سوق السندات يكون حساساً جداً تجاه هذا التقرير.    مؤشر طلب مساعدة (فرص عمل) Help Wanted Index  التعريف: 
هو مؤشر شهري لطلب عمل أو مساعدة في مختلف المجالات و الذي تعلنه الشركات في أكثر من 51 صحيفة رئيسية في مختلف أنحاء البلاد, وهذا المؤشر يدل على الضعف أو القوة في سوق العمالة.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ هذا التقرير يعطي فكرة على قوة الإقتصاد بشكل عام, و يعطي إحساساُ و فكرة عن عدد أرباب العمل وعدد الوظائف الشاغرة التي يحاولون تعبئتها, فإذا كان العدد(الشواغر) كبير نسبياً يعني أنه هناك نقص في عدد العمال و هذا ما قد يجبر أرباب العمل لتعبئة الشواغر و لو على أضرارها لدفع رواتب و أجور عالية لجذب العاملين و هذا يؤدي للتضخم بالأجور , فتكون أسواق الأسهم و السندات في حالة يرثى لها.
و يتحدث رئيس المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي آلن غرينسبان عن هذا التقرير طوال الوقت و يترقبه بإستمرار لأهميته بالنسبة لسياسة أسعار الفائدة

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

طلبيات المصانع Factory Order  التعريف: 
وهو مستوى دولار الطلبيات الجديدة لتصنيع السلع المعمرة و غير المعمرة , و هو يعطي معلومات أكثر شمولية من تقرير طلبات السلع المعمرة التي يأتي تقريرها قبل أسبوع او اسبوعين من الشهر.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ المستثمرون يريدون دائماً وضع أصابعهم على نبض الإقتصاد للتنبه لأي تحرك فيه , ذلك لمعرفة و فهم ما سوف تؤول اليه إستثماراتهم بالمنافع, إذ أن أسواق أسهم المالية تحب رؤية نمو إقتصادي جيد و كبير لأن ذلك يؤدي بالتالي الى أرباح الشركات بشكل كبير, أما سوق السندات يهتم جداً بسرعة نمو الإقتصاد مما يمهد الطريق للتضخم. و بتتبع البيانات الإقتصادية مثل مجموع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي, يعرف المستثمرون ماهي الخلفية الإقتصادية لهذه الأسواق و محافظ إستثماراتهم.
تَظهر بيانات الطلبيات كيف ستكون في الأشهر القادمة حالة المصانع الغارقة بالعمل ( مشغولة جداً) و كيف أن المصنعون سيلبون هذه الإحتياجات, كما و يطي التقرير بصيرة الى الأمام لطلبات السوق ليس فقط للبضائع الثقيلة مثل الثلاجات و السيارات و إنما للبضائع الغير معمرة كالسجائر و الملابس و بالإضافة لطلبيات جديدة.
المحللين يراقبون الطلبيات المتراكمة و الغير محققة بعد, الذي قد يعد مؤشر لتراكم في الإنتاج, و يعطي جرد الموجودات المتراكمة تفسيلااً جيداً على قوة الإنتاج الحالي و المستقبلي , و هذا كله يعطي المستثمرين توقعات ما سوف يؤول اليه قطاع الصناعة و ما يتوقعونه منه, و بالتالي يكون القطاع الصناعي مكوّن رئيسي للإقتصاد لذلك له تأثير أساسي و رئيسي على الأقتصاد.    أسعار الإستيراد و التصدير Import And Export Prices  التعريف: 
وهو قياس التغييرات بين : أسعار البضائع المشتراة في الولايات المتحدة و المنتجة في الخارج و بين أسعار البضائع المباعة في الخارج من الإنتاج المحلي للولايات المتحدة. هذه الأسعار تشير للإتجاهات التضخمية في المتاجرة العالمية للبضائع.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ التغيرات في أسعار التصدير والإستيراد مقياس ثمين لمراقبة التضخم هنا و في الخارج على السواء. علاوة على ذلك البيانات تستطيع التأثير على الأسواق بشكل مباشر مثل السندات و الدولار, وسوق السندات حساس جداً لخطر التضخم في الإستيراد لأنه يضعف من قيمة رأس المال ( الإستثمار الأصلي) الذي يعاد من قيمة السند عند نضوج الإستثمار, و التضخم ينقص من ثبات قيمة سعر الفائدة و خطر تضخمها, إذ أن التضخم يؤدي لأسعار فائدة عالية و تلك أخبار سيئة للسندات و الأسهم أيضاً .
و بمراقبة مقاييس التضخم لمؤشر أسعار الإستيراد و التصدير يستطيع المستثمرون مراقبة الخطر المحدق الذي قد يلحق بمحافظهم الإستثمارية أو إستثماراتهم عن كثب.

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

تقرير تخفيض العمالة المتحدي Challenger Job Cut Report  التعريف: 
تقرير شهري على عدد الحالات المعلنة لبطالة الشركات. هذه الأرقام لا تعدّل بحسب التغيرات الموسمية.
يشيرهذا التقرير إلى الإتّجاهات في سوق العمالة.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ هذه الإحصائيات على حالات البطالة تساعدنا على مقياس سوق العمالة. عندما تكون حالات البطالة قليلة فهذا يعني أن ناس أكثر يعملون وعندهم وظائف. كلّ موظف يعمل يأتي بمدخول مما يعطيه قوة شرائية بيتية.
اننا نعرف أن الإنفاق يقوي الاقتصاد وينميه، لذا كلما يكون سوق العمالة قويا، كلما أصح الإقتصاد.
هناك جانب سلبي لهذا. عندما يقل عدد الباحثون عن عمل, فهذا يصعب على الشركات ايجاد عمّال جدّد.فهم لربّما يضطروا أن يدفعون عن الوقت الإضافي للموظّفين الحاليين، ويرفعوا الأجور لإغراء الناس للبقاء. وعموما, بسبب نقص العمال تلزم الشركات بأن تصرف أكثر على تكاليف العمل. هذا يؤدّي إلى تضخم الأجر ويؤثر سلبيا على الأسهم وأسواق السندات. يتحدّث رئيس الإحتياطي الفيدرالي" ألن غرينسبان" عن هذا ويترقّبه طول الوقت بإستمرار.
يقسم هذا التقرير المتحدي حالات البطالة الى مجالات الصناعات المختلفة ، وهو يزوّدنا بمعلومات بصيرة عن الإتّجاهات التي من المحتمل أن تؤثر على ما سيحدث لأسعار الأسهم في الصناعات المعيّنة."ملاحظة": ليست كلّ حالات البطالة المعلنة تتتوّج في حالات البطالة الفعلية.     إئتمان قسط المستهلك Consumer Installment Credit  التعريف: 
قيمة رصيد مبلغ (دولار) إئتمان قسط المستهلك. تغييرات في تسليف المستهلك تشير إلى حالة تمويل المستهلك, وتتنبّأ أنماط الإنفاق المستقبلية.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ نمو في تسليف المستهلك يستطيع حمل نتائج قد تكون إيجابية أو سلبية للإقتصاد والأسواق. النشاط الإقتصادي يحفّز عندما يستعير المستهلكين ضمن امكانات مدخولهم لشراء السيارات والمشتريات الرئيسية الأخرى. من الناحية الأخرى، إذا كوّم المستهلكين دينا أكثر من اللازم نسبة إلى مستويات دخلهم، قد يحتاجون أن يتوقّفوا عن الصرف على السلع والخدمات الجديدة لكي يستطيعون دفع الديون القديمة. وهذا ما يمكن أن يؤثر كثيرا على النمو الإقتصادي.
الطلب للإئتمان له أيضا تأثير مباشر على نسب الفوائد. ان اسعار الفائدة ترتفع عندما يتجاوز طلب إستعارة المال على تجهيز المدينين الراغبين. بينما هبوط طلب الإئتمان يجعل العديد من المدينين الراغبين أن يضطروا لتخفيض نسب الفوائد لكي يكافحوا من أجل زبائنهم ويجذبوا العمل.
لا يركّز لاعبو السوق المالية إنتباه كبير على هذا المؤشر لأنه يصدر خلال مدات طويلة و يتخلّف نسبيا عن معلومات المستهلكين الأخرى. بينما المستثمرون الطويلوا المدى هم ينتبهون إلى هذا التقرير ليكون عندهم فهم أعظم لقدرة إنفاق المستهلكين وبالتالي يعطيهم معلومات على بدائل الإستثمار.

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

الحساب الجاري Current Account  التعريف: هو مقياس لرصيد تجارة البلاد الدولية في السلع، الخدمات، وإنتقالات أحادية الجانب. إنّ مستوى الحساب الجاري، بالإضافة إلى الإتّجاهات في الصادرات والإستيرادات، يتتبعون كمؤشرات الإتّجاهات في التجارة الخارجية.   لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ تحمل التجارة الأمريكية مع البلدان الأجنبية أدلّة مهمة عن الإتجاهات الإقتصادية هنا وفي الخارج.هذه البيانات تستطيع التأثير مباشرة على كلّ الأسواق المالية ،وخصوصا قيمة تبادل عملات الدولار. الدولار يمكن أن يكون حسّاسا جدا للتغيير في العجز التجاري المزمن والمدار من قبل الولايات المتّحدة لأن عدم التوازن التجاري هذا يخلق طلب أعظم للعملات الأجنبية.
إنّ سوق السندات يكون حسّاس إلى خطر إستيراد التضّخم أو الإنكماش. منذ إنهيار الإقتصاديات الآسيوية في نهاية 1997، خاف مشاركي السوق المالية بأنّ ينقل الإنكماش في هذه الإقتصاديات إلى الولايات المتّحدة. هذا الترابط ليس مباشر جدا، كما أن الضغوط الإنكماشية ليست محتملة جدا في هذا الوقت.    شعور المستهلك Consumer Sentiment  التعريف: 
مسح أو استنفاء مواقف المستهلك التي تتعلّق بالوضع الراهن و التوقّعات بخصوص الأحوال الإقتصادية,و يجرى بجامعة مشيغان. يدعى كل شهر خمسمائة مستهلك ليعطوا أفكارهم وتوقعاتهم. وهذا يعد مسح تمهيدي ويبلغ عنه عادة حول الجمعة الثانية من الشهر بينما المسح التام يذكر عنه بعد أسبوعين. إنّ مستوى شعور المستهلك يتعلّق مباشرة بقوّة إنفاق المستهلكين.   لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ يترجم النمو الإقتصادي القوي إلى أرباح الشركات العالية وارتفاع أسعار أسهمهم. بينما تركيز سوق السندات يكون على اذ كان نمو الاقتصاد سريعا مما يؤدّي إلى التضّخم. مثاليا، يمشّي الإقتصاد ذلك الخطّ الرفيع بين النمو القوي والنمو المفرط (التضخّمي)، وهذا ما شاهدناه خلال معظم التسعينيات. كنتيجة لهذا، قد تمتع مستثمرو الأسهم وأسواق السندات بمكاسب ضخمة. ان التغيير في الإتجاه الإقتصادي قد يحذّر بتغيير في شعور المستهلك.
بما أن إنفاق المستهلكين يحسب ثلثي الإقتصاد، لذا تكون الأسواق قلقة دائما لمعرفة مايهتم به المستهلكين وكيف هم قد يتصرّفون في المستقبل القريب. عندما يكون المستهلك متفائلا وله ثقة من ناحية الإقتصاد وماليتهم الشخصية، فهم على الأرجح سيصرفوا ويستهلكوا بضاعة وسلع جديدة. وهذا ما يفسّر كيف يعطي هذا المؤشر من مواقف المستهلك البصيرة إلى إتّجاه الإقتصاد. *فقط ملاحظة , أن تغيرات في ثقة المستهلك والمبيعات بالمفرد لا يتحرّكان بالتتابع شهرا بعد شهر.

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

إنفاق البناء Construction Spending  التعريف: 
قيمة دولار نشاط البناء الجديد على المشاريع العامّة والسكنية والتجارية . البيانات متوفرة في دولارات إسمية وحقيقية (التضّخم- المعدل).  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ بما أن الخلفية الإقتصادية لها التأثير الأكثر إنتشارا على الأسواق المالية، فإن إنفاق البناء له تأثير مباشر على الأسهم والسندات والسلع.في التحديد، ميول أو اتجاهات في بيانات البناء تحمل أدلّة ثمينة لأسهم بناؤوا البيوت وشركات مقاولي البناء الواسعة النطاق. أسعار السلع المتعلقة بالبناء مثل الخشب والأدوات المعمارية تكون حسّاسة جدا أيضا لاتجاهات الصناعة السكنية.
تنفق شركات المشاريع مالها فقط على بناء المصانع أو المكاتب الجديدة كل ماهم واثقون أن الطلب على هذه المشاريع يكون قوي بما فيه الكفاية لتبرير التوسّع. ونفس الشيء يطبق على الأشخاص المستثمرين للبيوت. لهذا إنفاق البناء هو مؤشر جيّد من زخم الإقتصاد.    ثقة المستهلك Consumer Confidence  التعريف: 
مسح أو استفتاء مواقف المستهلك التي تتعلّق بالوضع الراهن والتوقّعات بخصوص الأحوال الإقتصادية, وهذا يجرى بمجلس المؤتمر. يدعى كل شهر خمسة آلاف مستهلك في كافة أنحاء البلاد لكي يعطوا آراءهم ومواقفهم. إنّ مستوى ثقة المستهلك يتعلّق مباشرة بقوّة إنفاق المستهلكين.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ يترجم النمو الإقتصادي القوي إلى أرباح الشركات العالية وارتفاع أسعار أسهمهم. بينما تركيز سوق السندات يكون على اذ كان نمو الاقتصاد سريعا مما يؤدّي إلى التضّخم. مثاليا، يمشّي الإقتصاد ذلك الخطّ الرفيع بين النمو القوي والنمو المفرط (التضخّمي)، وهذا ما شاهدناه خلال معظم التسعينيات. كنتيجة لهذا، قد تمتع مستثمرو الأسهم وأسواق السندات بمكاسب ضخمة. ان التغيير في الإتجاه الإقتصادي قد يحذّر بتغيير في شعور المستهلك.
بما أن إنفاق المستهلكين يحسب ثلثي الإقتصاد، لذا تكون الأسواق قلقة دائما لمعرفة مايهتم به المستهلكين وكيف هم قد يتصرّفون في المستقبل القريب. عندما يكون المستهلك متفائلا وله ثقة من ناحية الإقتصاد وماليتهم الشخصية، فهم على الأرجح سيصرفوا ويستهلكوا بضاعة وسلع جديدة. وهذا ما يفسّر كيف يعطي هذا المؤشر من مواقف المستهلك البصيرة إلى إتّجاه الإقتصاد. *فقط ملاحظة , أن تغيرات في ثقة المستهلك والمبيعات بالمفرد لا يتحرّكان بالتتابع شهرا بعد شهر

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

الكتاب الأحمر Redbook  التعريف: إجراء إسبوعي من المبيعات في المتاجر المتعددة الفروع، أقسام المحلات, والمخازن الكبرى. هو مؤشر أقل ثباتا من المبيعات بالمفرد من مؤشر بي تي إم. هذا المؤشر مربوط بجزء البضائع التجارية العامّ ,وهو يغطي فقط حوالي 10 بالمائة من مجموع المبيعات بالمفرد.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ يحسب إنفاق المستهلكين ثلثي الإقتصاد، إذن من الضروري على المستثمر أن يعرف مايهتم به المستهلكين لمعرفة توجهات الإقتصاد واستثماراتهم. 
إنّ النمط في إنفاق المستهلكين في أغلب الأحيان هو المؤثر الأوّل على أسعار الأسهم وأسواق السندات. 
للأسهم، يترجم نمو إقتصادي قوي إلى أرباح الشركات الصحّية وارتفاع أسعار أسهمهم. أما للسندات، التركيز يكون على اذ كان نمو الإقتصاد قوي السرعة مما يؤدّي إلى التضّخم. مثاليا، يمشّي الإقتصاد ذلك الخطّ الرفيع بين النمو القوي والنمو المفرط (التضخّمي).قد رأينا هذا التوازن خلال معظم التسعينيات. لهذا السبب الوحيد, تمتع مستثمروا الأسهم وأسواق السندات بمكاسب ضخمة أثناء السوق الصاعدة في التسعينيات. وبالتتابع لسوق الأسهم العادية تباطئ الانفاق في سلسلة المتاجر الرئيسية للبيع بالمفرد في 2000 و 2001.
يعتبر "الريدبوك" مؤشرا مناسب جدا لإنفاق المستهلكين، لأنه يصدر كلّ إسبوع. وقد يسترعى إنتباها إضافيا حول مواسم الأعياد عندما يحقّق الباعة أغلب أرباحهم    العرض النقدي Money supply  التعريف: 
إنّ التجمعات النقدية هي إجراءات بديلة من العرض النقدي بدرجة السيولة. التغييرات في التجمعات النقدية تشير إلى دفع السياسة النقدية بالإضافة إلى وجهة النظر للنشاط الإقتصادي والضغوط التضخّمية.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ صدقا، هذا الإجراءات المختلفة للعرض النقدي لا تهمّ الكثير من المستثمرين في هذه الأيام. التجمعات النقدية (المعروفة بشكل منفرد كإم 1, إم 2، وإم 3) كانت مثيرة قبل بضعة سنوات لأن البيانات كشفت تمسك المصرف الإحتياطي الفدرالي (شدّة أو تطلق) بشروط الإئتمان في الإقتصاد.
يصدر المصرف الإحتياطي الفدرالي أهداف ومجاميع لنمو العرض النقدي. في الماضي، إذا تحرّك النمو الفعلي خارج تلك المجاميع والأهداف, كانت في أغلب الأحيان مقدمة إلى تحرّك سعر الفائدة من قبل المصرف الإحتياطي الفدرالي. أما اليوم، هذه السياسة النقدية تفهم جيدا بمعدل أو مستوى سعر الفائدة للصناديق الفدرالية.
سقط العرض النقدي من الرواج في التسعينيات، بسبب تشكيلة التغييرات في النظام المالي وطرق اجراء الإحتياطي الفيدرالي للسياسة النقدية. إنّ المصرف الإحتياطي الفدرالي يعمل على بعض الإجراءات الجديدة للعرض النقدي ولا تتفاجأوا إذا عادت شعبية التجمعات النقدية في المستقبل

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

طلبات شراء إم بي أي" أو رابطة القرض العقاري المصرفي" MBA Purchase Applications  التعريف: 
مؤشر إسبوعي من طلبات الشراء في شركات القروض العقارية. هذا مؤشر قيادي لمبيعات البيوت العائلية المفردة والبناء السكني.   لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ لا يزوّد هذا المؤشر فقط كمقياس لطلب الإسكان، لكن الزخم الإقتصادي أيضا.نحن نعرف أنه يجب على الناس أن يكونوا مرتاحين وواثقين جدا من وضعهم المالي لشراء منزل جديد. هذه البيانات الصغيرة لها تأثير قوي مضاعف على الإقتصاد، ولذا عبر الأسواق وإستثماراتك. بتتبع البيانات الإقتصادية مثل رابطة القرض العقاري المصرفي لطلبات الشراء، يستطيع المستثمرون كسب أفكار الإستثمار المعيّنة بالإضافة إلى التوجيه الواسع لإدارة محفظة إستثماراتهم.
كلّ مرّة يبنى بيت جديد، هذا يعني وظائف أكثر للبناؤن ، ودخل جديد سيضاف على الإقتصاد. وعندما ينباع البيت يولّد دخل ومربح لبنّاء البيت وللسمسار. وهذا يجلب أيضا عدد كبير من فرص الإستهلاك للمشتري. الثلاجات والغسّالات والنشافات وأثاث البيوت هم فقط نموذج من السلع الجديدة الذي سيصرف عليها المشتري. هذا "التأثير التموجي" الإقتصادي يمكن أن يكون كبيرا جدا وخاصة أن هذا يحدث كل شهر لمائة ألف عائلة جديدة في مختلف أنحاء البلاد.
بما أن الخلفية الإقتصادية هي المؤثر الأكثر إنتشارا على الأسواق المالية، يكون تأثير البناء السكني مباشر على الأسهم والسندات والسلع. وبشكل محدد, يحمل مؤشر طلبات الشراء" إم بي أي" أدلّة ثمينة لأسهم بناءوا البيوت وشركات القروض العقارية وشركات أثاث البيوت.    المؤشرات القيادية Leading Indicators  التعريف: 
دليل مركّب من عشرة مؤشرات إقتصادية واللتي تقود النشاط الإقتصادي العامّ . هذه تتضمن:أسبوع العمل للمصانع، طلبات جديدة للسلع الإستهلاكية، طلبات جديدة لسلع إنتاجية لغير الدفاع، أسعار الأسهم، الطلبات البدائية لإعانة البطالة، أداء البائعين، رخص البناء، العرض النقدي، تنبؤات المستهلك، والانتشار بين ملاحظة 10 سنوات وسعر الفائدة للصناديق الفدرالية.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ يحتاج المستثمرون تتبع حركة الإقتصاد لمعرفة كيف ستؤدّي أنواع مختلفة من استثماراتهم. بتتبع البيانات الإقتصادية مثل مؤشر قيادة المؤشرات،يعرف المستثمرون ما الخلفية الإقتصادية للأسواق المختلفة. سوق الأسهم المالية تحبّ رؤية نمو إقتصادي صحّي لأن ذلك يترجم إلى أرباح الشركات الأعلى. أما سوق السندات يفضل نمو بطيء وهوحسّاس جدا إلى اذا كان الإقتصاد ينمو بسرعة قصوى ويسبّب ضغوط تضخّمية محتملة . إنّ هذا المؤشر القيادي مصمّم لتوقّعات نقاط التحوّل في الإقتصاد -- مثل فترات الكساد والتحسّن. في السنوات العشرة الماضية، هذا المؤشر كان أقل افادة في توقّع نقاط التحوّل الإقتصادية، لأنه يميل إلى التركيز على تصنيع المؤشرات. إنّ الإقتصاد الان يميل ويتوجه الى الخدمات أكثر من 25 سنة الماضية. كان هذا المؤشر مفيد في توقّع نقاط التحوّل في مؤشرات الإنتاج الصناعي أكثر من الإقتصاد العامّ. وعلى رغم اهتمام أجهزة الاعلام الكبير بهذا المؤشر ، لاعبو سوق السندات وإقتصادييو وول ستريت لا يضعون الكثير من الإيمان في هذا المؤشر لأنهم لا يجدونه مفيدا أو موثوق به

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

طلبات إعانة البطالة Jobless Claims  التعريف: 
تجميع إسبوعي لعدد الأشخاص الذين قدموا طلبا لتأمين البطالة للمرة الأولى. هذا المؤشر، والأكثر أهميّة، معدّل تغيراته لمدة أربعة أسابيع، يتنبّأ الإتّجاهات في سوق العمالة.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ هذه الطلبات على اعانة البطالة تساعدنا على مقياس سوق العمالة. عندما تكون حالات البطالة قليلة فهذا يعني أن ناس أكثر يعملون وعندهم وظائف. كلّ موظف يعمل يأتي بمدخول مما يعطيه قوة شرائية بيتية.
اننا نعرف أن الإنفاق يقوي الاقتصاد وينميه، لذا كلما يكون سوق العمالة قويا، كلما أصح الإقتصاد.
هناك جانب سلبي لهذا. عندما يقل عدد الباحثون عن عمل, فهذا يصعب على الشركات ايجاد عمّال جدّد.فهم لربّما يضطروا أن يدفعون عن الوقت الإضافي للموظّفين الحاليين، ويرفعوا الأجور لإغراء الناس للبقاء. وعموما, بسبب نقص العمال تلزم الشركات بأن تصرف أكثر على تكاليف العمل. هذا يؤدّي إلى تضخم الأجر ويؤثر سلبيا على الأسهم وأسواق السندات. يتحدّث رئيس الإحتياطي الفيدرالي" ألن غرينسبان" عن هذا ويترقّبه طول الوقت بإستمرار.
بتتبع عدد طلبات إعانة البطالة، يكسب المستثمرون معرفة كيف شدّة، أو كيف طليقة سوق العمالة. إذا أصبح تضخم الأجر مهدّدا, فهذا يكون رهان جيّد بأنّ أسعار الفائدة سترتفع، أما السندات وأسعار الأسهم سينخفضان، ويكون المستثمرون الرابحون هم الذين تعقّبوا طلبات إعانة البطالة وعدّلوا محافظ إستثماراتهم لتوقّع هذه الأحداث.
فقط تذكّر "الأوطأ عدد إدّعاءات البطالة، الأقوى سوق العمالة" والعكس بالعكس    تصريحات مصرف كندا Bank Of Canada Announcement   التعريف: 
يتكون مجلس مصرف كندا من ستة أعضاء , و يقوم المجلس بإعطاء تصريح كل ستة أسابيع تقريباً مشيراً بها الى الإتجاه الوشيك لسياسة المصرف النقدية, و إجتماعات هذا المجلس ليست مجدولة كما في المصرف الإحتياطي و مصرف انكلترا و المصرف المركزي الأوروبي.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ يقرر المجلس سياسة سعر الفائدة لكندا, و يتكون المجلس من الحاكم , نائب الحاكم , و أربعة نواب , و ليس للمجلس اجتماع مجدول يحدد مسبقاً انما يتم تحديد اجتماعاته في تصريحاته, و أي تغيير في السياسة النقدية يقوم المجلس بالتصريح عنه علناً على خلاف المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي , مصرف اليابان, المصرف الأوروبي المركزي.
مصرف كندا له مدى هدف تضخم بين واحد و ثلاثة بالمئة و لكنه يركّز على الوسط وهو إثنان بالمئة , لأن قرارات سعر الفائدة تؤثر على أسعار فائدة الأسواقالى درجات المختلفة, فقام بنك كندا بخلق مؤشر أسعارالمواد لإستهلاكية الخاص به و الذي يزيل ثمانية منتجات قلقة و غير ثابتة .
كما في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية , حيث يخمّن المشاركون بالأسواق حول إمكانية التغيير في سعر الفائدة , فإذا كانت النتيجة مختلفة عن التوقعات كان التأثير على الأسواق الكندية دراماتيكياً و طويل المدى. إن وضع سعر الفائدة من قبل مصرف كندا يعمل كنقطة علاّم لكل النسب الأخرى , و أي تغيير في النسبة يترجم مباشرة الى جميع أسعار الفائدة الأخرى.
تؤثر المستويات في أسعار الفائدةعلى الإقتصاد فأسعار الفائدة العالية تؤدي لبطئ تحرك الإقتصاد و بالتالي أسعارالفائدة المنخفضة تنبه لنشاط في الإقتصاد, وبطريقة أخرى أسعار الفائدة تسيطر على بيئة المبيعات في قطاع المستهلكين, فالقليل من المنازل و السيارات سوف تشترى عندما يكون هناك إنتعاش في أسعار الفائدة, علاوة على ذلك فتكاليف سعر الفائدة عامل هام للعديد من المشاريع و بشكل خاص تلك الشركات التي لديها تكاليف ديون عالية أو التي يجب عليها أن تمول مستويات المخزون العالية, فكلفة الفائدة لها تأثير مباشر على أرباح الشركات.
فالنتيجة النهائية تكون " إرتفاع أسعار الفائدة يؤدي الى إنخفاض سوق الأسهم و العكس بالعكس"

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

معدل الإنتاج و التكاليف Productivity and Costs  التعريف: 
يقيس معدل نمو الإنتاج نمو كفاءة العمل في إنتاج السلع و خدمات الإقتصاد , و تعكس تكاليف الوحدة العمالية تكاليف عمل إنتاج كل وحدة بالناتج الإجمالي , و كلتاهما يعملان كمؤشرات مستقبلية لأتجاهات التضخم.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ إن النمو الحرج في الإنتاج بأن يسمح للأجور العالية و بنمو إقتصادي سريع بدون نتائج لظهور أي تضخم , وهذا موضوع مثير هذه الأيام بالنسبة لإقتصاد قوي , و لسوق عمالة محكم و تضخم خفيف.
و يصرح بعض خبراء وول ستريت بأن قروض الإنتاج تسمح للإقتصاد بتحمل سرعة أكبر بكثير من النمو مما كان يعتقد سابقاً, و أظهر رئيس المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي غرينسبان شكوكه حول تلك المزاعم , على أية حال ففي أي من الحالتين تعطي بيانات الإنتاج أدلة مهمة للمستثمرين على كيفية التوقع لأداء سوق الأسهم و السندات , وردرد أفعال السوق الى هذه التصريحات تظهر الأهمية الصحيحة لنمو معدل الإنتاج.    ميزانية الخزينة Treasury Budget  التعريف: 
حساب شهري من الفائض أو عجز الحكومة الإتحادية.
التغييرات في عجز السنة المالي السنوي يتلى كمؤشر إتجاهات الميزانيةو دفع السياسة الضريبية.  لماذا يهتم المستثمرون؟ بيانات الميزانية لها العديد من المعاني المباشرة و غير المباشرة للأسواق المالية. و الأكثر مباشرة هي كيفية العمل مع حجم العجز في الميزانية و السندات.
فإذا أرتفع العجز أرتفعت الأوراق النقدية و السندات مما توجب على الحكومة البيع من سنداتها الحكومية للنمويل و لتغطية العجز, و من هنا نفهم كيفية البساطة في عملية العرض و الطلب, فإذا كان الطلب ثابتاً ودعم السندات يرتفع فالسعر يهبط , و بنفس الشيء اذا هبط العجز او دمر نهائياً فالحكومة تحتاج لبيع سندات حكومية أقل, و بالنهاية : إذا هبط دعم السندات فذلك يؤدي لإزدهار السندات.
السندات الحكومية هي الطريق الذي تسلكه الحكومة لإقتراض المال, فعجز منخفض يعني دعم أقل للسندات الحكومية ( و مرة أخرى يفترض طلب ثابت) لأسعار مرتفعة.
بالسندات , الأسعار المرتفعة تتعادل مع ايرادات قليلة, ففي هذا المثال تقوم الحكومة بإقتراض المال بأسعار فائدة خفيفة, هذا التأثير المتموج يتماشى مع جميع أسعار الفائدة و يشكل بيئة أسعار فائدة منخفضة للأسهم المتأهبة للإرتفاع.

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

اعلان عن اجتماع لسياسة مصرف إنجلترا المركزي BOE Policy Meeting  التعريف: تتضمّن لجنة السياسة المالية لمصرف إنجلترا المركزي تسعة أعضاء. تجتمع اللجنة شهريا، عادة الإسبوع الأول في الشهر لتقرير الإتّجاه الوشيك للسياسة النقدية.تعلن تغييرات في السياسة النقدية فورا بعد الإجتماعات، لكن لا تتوفر التفاصيل حتى دقائق النشر بعد أسبوعين   لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ في هذه الاجتماعات يقرّر مصرف إنجلترا المركزي سياسة وقوانين سعر الفائدة.( ( MPC متكوّن من الحاكم، نائبي حاكم 2، مدراء مصرف التنفيذيين 2، وأربعة خبراء يعيّنوا من قبل وزير المالية. يجتمع (MPC) شهريا (عادة أول أربعاء وخميس من الشهر) لتقرير سياسة سعر الفائدة. على خلاف المصرف الإحتياطي الفيدرالي، ومصرف اليابان، أو المصرف المركزي الأوروبي، مصرف إنجلترا المركزي له هدف تضّخم ثابت قائم من 2.5 بالمائة. لأن قرارات سعر الفائدة تؤثّر على أسعار فائدة السوق، وإلى درجات مختلفة، مقياس التضخّم للمصرف هو مؤشر سعر البيع بالمفرد ناقص دفعات فوائد القروض العقارية (RPIX).
كما في الولايات المتّحدة، يخمّن مشاركي السوق حول إمكانية تغيير سعر الفائدة في هذه الإجتماعات. إذا كانت النتيجة مختلفة عن التوقّعات، يكون التأثير على الأسواق البريطانية -- وإلى حدّ ما في أوروبا – مثيرا وبعيد االمدى. يضع سعر الفائدة من قبل مصرف إنجلترا المركزي، ويعمل كعلامة لكلّ النسب الأخرى.
تغيير في النسبة يؤثر على كلّ أسعار الفائدة الأخرى من "غيلتز" الى رهن القروض (غيلتز هي سندات مالية حكومية ثابتة سمّيت على اسم الورقة التي طبعت عليها ).
يؤثّر مستوى نسب الفائدة على الإقتصاد. تعمل أسعار الفائدة الأعلى على إبطاء النشاط الإقتصادي؛ بينما أسعار الفائدة الأوطأ تحفز النشاط الإقتصادي. بأي من الطّرق، تؤثّر أسعار الفائدة على بيئة المبيعات. في قطاع المستهلكين، تشترى بعض البيوت أو السيارات عندما ترتفع نسب الفوائد. لذلك، تكاليف سعر الفائدة تكون عامل هامّ للعديد من المشاريع، بشكل خاص للشركات بأحمال الدين العالية أو التي يجب أن تموّل مستويات الجرد العالية. كلفة الفائدة هذه لها تأثير مباشر على أرباح الشركات. بالنهاية, ان أسعار الفائدة الأعلى تؤدي لإنخفاض في سوق الأسهم المالية، بينما أسعار الفائدة الأوطأ تكون شرسة التأثير على الاقتصاد.    اعلان عن اجتماع لسياسة المصرف المركزي الأوروبي ECB Policy Meeting  التعريف: يتكوّن مجلس حكم المصرف المركزي الأوروبي من 16 عضو. تجتمع هذه اللجنة مرّتين في الشهر. إنّ الإجتماع الشهري الأول يكرّس إلى السياسة النقدية.تعلن تغييرات في السياسة النقدية فورا بعد الإجتماعات.
يجري مؤتمر صحفي بعد 45 دقيقة تقريبا من نهاية الإجتماع. يقرأ بيان متعلّق بأفعالهم -- أو قلتها -- ويتلى بفترة جواب وسؤال. على خلاف المصارف المركزية الرئيسية الأخرى،( ECB ) لا ينشر تلخيص الإجتماع أو يعلن تصويت السجلات على قضايا السياسة النقدية.   لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ يقرّر المصرف المركزي الأوروبي سياسة سعر الفائدة في هذه الإجتماعات. إنّ المجلس متكوّن من ستّة أعضاء المجلس التنفيذي و12 رئيس عضو المصارف المركزية (مصرف فرنسا، بندزبانك، الخ). يجتمع مجلس الحكم مرتين في الشهر (عادة أيام الخميس الأول والثالث من الشهر). عموما, تناقش قضايا السياسة النقدية فقط في الإجتماع الأول من الشهر. المصرف المركزي الأوروبي له هدف تضّخم قائم من 2 بالمائة. إنّ مقياس تضخّم مؤشر (ISP) هو متوافق لسعر المواد الإستهلاكية (HISP).
كما في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، يخمّن مشاركي السوق الأوروبيين حول إمكانية تغيير سعر الفائدة في هذه الإجتماعات. إذا النتيجة كانت مختلفة عن التوقّعات،يكون التأثير على الأسواق الأوروبية مثيرا وبعيد المدى. تضع أسعار الفائدة من قبل( ISP ) ويعمل كعلامة لكلّ النسب الأخرى في منطقة اليورو.
يؤثّر مستوى نسب الفائدة على الإقتصاد. تعمل أسعار الفائدة الأعلى على إبطاء النشاط الإقتصادي؛ بينما أسعار الفائدة الأوطأ تحفز النشاط الإقتصادي. بأي من الطّرق، تؤثّر أسعار الفائدة على بيئة المبيعات. في قطاع المستهلكين، تشترى بعض البيوت أو السيارات عندما ترتفع نسب الفوائد. لذلك، تكاليف سعر الفائدة تكون عامل هامّ للعديد من المشاريع، بشكل خاص للشركات بأحمال الدين العالية أو التي يجب أن تموّل مستويات الجرد العالية. كلفة الفائدة هذه لها تأثير مباشر على أرباح الشركات. بالنهاية, ان أسعار الفائدة الأعلى تؤدي لإنخفاض في سوق الأسهم المالية، بينما أسعار الفائدة الأوطأ تكون شرسة التأثير على الاقتصاد.

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

تعريةالخزائن المالية "التجارة المنفصلة من الفوائد المسجّلة ورؤوس أموال السندات المالية"Treasury STRIPS   التعريف: 
تقرير على كمّية الانتزاع الصافي من السندات المالية الحكومية التي حدثت أثناء الشهر. يفصّل التقرير تعرية إجمالية وإعادة أوراق دستور النقد الحكومية, ويرتبط بالقضية الفردية.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ س ت ر ي ب س هو مختصر للتجارة المنفصلة من الفوائد المسجّلة ورأس أموال السندات المالية. تتضمّن ورقة النقد الحكومية أو السند الطبيعي, من دفعة رئيسية ودفعات فائدة نصف سنوية. على سبيل المثال، سند حكومي لـ 30 سنة وب 1,000$ يتضمّن من 60 دفعة فائدة -- واحد كلّ ستّة أشهر لمدّة 30 سنة -- ودفعة رئيسية ب 1,000$ عندما ينضج السند. إذا أصبح هذا السند منفصلا من قسيمة دفعات الفائدة، يصبح السند "قسيمة - صفر". لا يقبض المالك أيّ فائدة لكنه يشتري الحقّ في تسديد الصفقة الرئيسية، 1,000$، على تخفيض عميق من السعر الحالي.
يشتري المستثمرون هذه الس ت ر ي ب س لضمان دفعة مأكّدة في وقت معيّن في المستقبل (مثل : - عندما يجهزالطفل للجامعة)، لكنه لا يريدون دخلا من السندات على تلك الفترة .    استفتاء المصرف الإحتياطي الفدرالي في فيلادلفيا Philadelphia Fed. Survey  التعريف: 
مؤشر إنتشار مركّب من الأحوال التصنيعية ضمن منطقة إحتياطي فيلاديلفيا الفيدرالي. يتبع هذا المسح أو الاستفتاء على نحو واسع كمؤشر لإتّجاهات قطاع الصناعة بما أنه مربوط بمؤشر (ISM) التصنيعي ومؤشر الإنتاج الصناعي.   لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ يحتاج المستثمرون لمراقبة الإقتصاد بعناية لمعرفة كيف ستؤدّي أنواع مختلفة من إستثماراتهم. بتتبع البيانات الإقتصادية مثل مسح المصرف الإحتياطي الفدرالي الفيلاديلفي، يعرف المستثمرون ما الخلفية الإقتصادية للأسواق المختلفة. سوق الأسهم المالية تحبّ رؤية نمو إقتصادي صحّي لأن ذلك يترجم إلى أرباح الشركات الأعلى. أما سوق السندات فهو يفضل نمو أكثر إعتدالا والذي لن يؤدّي إلى التضّخم.
يعطي مسح المصرف الإحتياطي الفدرالي الفيلاديلفي نظرة مفصّلة في قطاع الصناعة، كثافة العمل وحيث الأشياء تترأّس. بما أن التصنيع هو قطاع رئيسي من الإقتصاد، هذا التقرير له تأثير كبير على سلوك السوق. بعض المؤشرات الثانوية للمصرف الإحتياطي الفدرالي الفيلاديلفي تزوّدنا أيضا بمعلومات مهمة عن أسعار السلعة والأدلّة الأخرى على التضّخم. إنّ سوق السندات حسّاس جدا إلى هذا التقرير لأنه يصدر مبكرا في الشهر ومتوفر قبل المؤشرات المهمة الأخرى.

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

مبيعات السيارات (1) Motor Vehicle Sales  التعريف: 
مبيعات السيارات المفردة والشاحنات الخفيفة والمنتجة محليا _( يتضمن ذلك السيارات الرياضية والشاحنات الصغيرة). تذكر المبيعات من قبل المنتجين الفرديين على خلال اليوم. مبيعات السيارات هي مؤشرات جيّدة لمعرفة الإتّجاهات في إنفاق المستهلكين.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ بما أن مبيعات السيارات هو عنصر مهم من إنفاق المستهلكين، يراقب لاعبي السوق هذا بعناية للتمكّن تماما من إتّجاه الإقتصاد. إنّ النمط في إنفاق المستهلكين هو المؤثر الأوّل على الأسهم وأسواق السندات. يترجم النمو الإقتصادي القوي إلى أرباح الشركات الصحّية وأسعار الأسهم الأعلى. بينما يركز سوق السندات على اذا كان النمو الإقتصادي قاسيا مما يؤدّي إلى التضّخم. مثاليا، يمشّي الإقتصاد ذلك الخطّ الرفيع بين النمو القوي والنمو المفرط (التضخّمي) . قد رأينا هذا التوازن خلال معظم التسعينيات. لهذا السبب الوحيد, تمتع مستثمروا الأسهم وأسواق السندات بمكاسب ضخمة أثناء السوق الصاعدة في التسعينيات. وأما نمو المبيعات بالمفرد تباطأ بالتتابع لسوق الأسهم العادية في 2000 و2001.
وبشكل محدد، تظهر مبيعات الشاحنات والسيارات كيفية أحوال السوق لشركات صنع السيارات وإنعطاف الشركات الأخرى المتعلقة في هذا المجال. تستطيع هذه الأرقام التأثير على أسعار الأسهم المعيّنة وتزوّدنا بمعلومات وفرص إستثمار في هذه الصناعة. بما أن أكثر المستهلكين يستعيرون مالا لشراء السيارات أو الشاحنات، تعكس هذه المبيعات على الثقة أيضا في الأحوال الإقتصادية الحالية والمستقبلية.     الرابطة الوطنية لإدارة الشراء The National Association of Purchasing Management ( NAPM)  التعريف: 
الرابطة الوطنيةلإدارة الشراء - شيكاغو تجمع مسحا وهو دليل إنتشار مركّب من أحوال العمل في منطقة شيكاغو. تستفتى الشركات التصنيعية والغير صناعية ، لكن لحتى فترة قريبة، كان لاعبوا السوق يعتقدوا بأنّ المسح يغطّي قطاع الصناعة أوليا, ولكنهم الآن يعلموا أنه يغطي قطاع الخدمات أيضا. قراءات فوق 50 بالمائة تشير إلى قطاع عمل موسّع. NAPM - شيكاغو يعتبر مؤشر قيادي من مؤشر ISM التصنيعي.  لماذا يهتمّ المستثمرون؟ يجب على المستثمرون أن يتعقّبوا بيانات إقتصادية مثل( NAPM) - شيكاغو لفهم الخلفية الإقتصادية للأسواق المختلفة. سوق الأسهم المالية تحبّ رؤية نمو إقتصادي صحّي لأن ذلك يترجم إلى أرباح الشركات الأعلى. بينما سوق السندات يفضل بيئة نمو معتدلة واللتي لن تولّد الضغوط التضخّمية. (NAPM) - شيكاغو يعطي نظرة مفصّلة عن شروط العمل في منطقة شيكاغو، وعن سرعة النشاط وحيث تترأّس الأشياء.وكما قلنا مسبقا, كان لاعبوا السوق يعتقدوا بأنّ المسح يغطّي قطاع الصناعة أوليا, ولكنهم الآن يعلموا أنه يغطي قطاع الخدمات أيضا. في أيّ حال من الأحوال، هذا التقرير له تأثير كبير على الأسواق بما أن الكثير يعتقد بأنّه مؤشر قيادي لمؤشر (ISM )التصنيعي. بعض المؤشرات الثانوية لـ NAPM - شيكاغو تزوّدنا أيضا بمعلومات عن أسعار السلعة وأدلّة التضّخم الأخرى. 
يراقب الإحتياطي الفيدرالي هذا التقرير بعناية لأنه متى تظهر وتومض إشارات التضّخم, يستطيع صنّاع السياسة النقدية بإعادة إتّجاه نسب الفوائد. كنتيجة، يمكن أن يكون سوق السندات حسّاس جدا إلى هذا التقرير

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

و هذا الموضوع منقول للفائدة  العوامل المؤثرة على الدولار الأمريكي :   بنك الإحتياط الفدرالي (FED) : وهو البنك المركزي الأمريكي    هيئة السوق المفتوح الفدرالية (FOMC): تجتمع 8 مرات سنويا لتحديد المستوى الملائم للفوائد البنكية   أسعار الفائدة البنكية(Interest Rates) : وهي من أهم العوامل التي تحدد حركة أو مسار الدولارلقد أدى تخفيضها الى 1% الى ضعف شبه مستمر للدولار الأمريكي أمام معظم العملات الأخرى خصوصا تلك التي تقدم عائدا أعلى ...   السندات (Bonds) : انخفاض سعر السندات ( ارتفاع قيمة العائد السنوي ) يفيد الدولار الأمريكي لزيادة الطلب عليه أثناء عملية الشراء ..   التقارير الإقتصادية: تقارير العمالة ..التضخم..أسعار المستهلك ...أسعارالمصنعين...إجمالي الناتج المحلي التجارة الدولية ...الإنتاج الصناعي ...الإنتاجية ...مبيعات المنازل ...تصريحات المنازل..تقرير معهد إدارة الموارد..   سوق الأسهم : حيث أن المؤشرات الرئيسية لسوق الأسهم الأمريكية هي : الداو جونز الصناعي (DOW JONES Industrial Average) والستانداردز بورز (500S&P ) والناسداك (Nasdaq 100) 
حيث أن إرتفاع مؤشرات الأسهم يعطي دفعة إيجابية للدولار وقد يساهم في إرتفاع الدولار كذلك ..   الخزانة الأمريكية: (American Treasury) حيث أن تصريحات الخزانة الأمريكية لها تأثير كبير على الدولار الأمريكي ...   أسعار العملات الأخرى (Cross Rates) : مثلا إرتفاع سعر الين مقابل اليورو بشدة يعني إنخفاض في سعر اليورو مقابل الين مما قد يسبب إنخفاض اليورو مقابل الدولار وأيضا إرتفاع الين أمام الدولار ...   سعر الذهب : يتشابه مع أسعار العملات الأخرى وله علاقة قديمة في تحديد سعر الدولار .. على العموم الإرتفاع في سعر الذهب يؤدي الى إنخفاض سعر الدولار والعكس صحيح ... التطورات السياسية : أي خبر سياسي من شأنه أن يؤثر في العملة سواء صعودا أو هبوطا ..

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

> و هذا الموضوع منقول للفائدة العوامل المؤثرة على الدولار الأمريكي :   بنك الإحتياط الفدرالي (FED) : وهو البنك المركزي الأمريكي    هيئة السوق المفتوح الفدرالية (FOMC): تجتمع 8 مرات سنويا لتحديد المستوى الملائم للفوائد البنكية   أسعار الفائدة البنكية(Interest Rates) : وهي من أهم العوامل التي تحدد حركة أو مسار الدولارلقد أدى تخفيضها الى 1% الى ضعف شبه مستمر للدولار الأمريكي أمام معظم العملات الأخرى خصوصا تلك التي تقدم عائدا أعلى ...   السندات (Bonds) : انخفاض سعر السندات ( ارتفاع قيمة العائد السنوي ) يفيد الدولار الأمريكي لزيادة الطلب عليه أثناء عملية الشراء ..   التقارير الإقتصادية: تقارير العمالة ..التضخم..أسعار المستهلك ...أسعارالمصنعين...إجمالي الناتج المحلي التجارة الدولية ...الإنتاج الصناعي ...الإنتاجية ...مبيعات المنازل ...تصريحات المنازل..تقرير معهد إدارة الموارد..   سوق الأسهم : حيث أن المؤشرات الرئيسية لسوق الأسهم الأمريكية هي : الداو جونز الصناعي (DOW JONES Industrial Average) والستانداردز بورز (500S&P ) والناسداك (Nasdaq 100)  حيث أن إرتفاع مؤشرات الأسهم يعطي دفعة إيجابية للدولار وقد يساهم في إرتفاع الدولار كذلك ..   الخزانة الأمريكية: (American Treasury) حيث أن تصريحات الخزانة الأمريكية لها تأثير كبير على الدولار الأمريكي ...   أسعار العملات الأخرى (Cross Rates) : مثلا إرتفاع سعر الين مقابل اليورو بشدة يعني إنخفاض في سعر اليورو مقابل الين مما قد يسبب إنخفاض اليورو مقابل الدولار وأيضا إرتفاع الين أمام الدولار ...   سعر الذهب : يتشابه مع أسعار العملات الأخرى وله علاقة قديمة في تحديد سعر الدولار .. على العموم الإرتفاع في سعر الذهب يؤدي الى إنخفاض سعر الدولار والعكس صحيح ... التطورات السياسية : أي خبر سياسي من شأنه أن يؤثر في العملة سواء صعودا أو هبوطا ..

     منقول

----------


## السوهاجى

كلام من ذهب 
ومش خسارة فيه الوقت عشان نقراه ونتعلم ونستفيد 
اشكرك وتقبل تحياتى لك

----------


## Jakarta FX

الله يبارك فيك هذا ما كنا نبحث عنه حقيقه معلومات دسمه تحتاج للتطبيق المتواصل  :015:     تحياتي

----------


## FX.LOSER

مجهود جبار  
بارك الله فيك 
وجاري الاطلاع والاستفاده ان شاء الله

----------


## aksa85

رائع

----------


## abdalih

شكرا جزيلا

----------

